# MissBC's **Better late than never Journal**............



## MissBC

Well i wanted to wait till i had something to show you all so I have spent the last year working towards a comp and i am finally a week away from the NABBA South East Area show in Hayes. I will be entering Toned Figure 

I have lost a total of 59.5lbs to date and i think a few more over the next week due to water etc

I started dieting on Jan 2nd and its been a long old diet but the comp is here now, i think i look ok and i think i can stand up there and make my mark

I have 3 other shows planned for the year and who knows if there will be the finals in there too...

I have to thank Barry (DB) for everything he has done, i would not be where i am today without his help and support. He is an amazing boyfriend and i love him to bits. Its so nice having him there to guide me through this as there is so much that experience brings which i dont have yet. xxxxxxx

I started off just with a normal low calorie diet, then barry moved me into carb cycyling with low med and high days and from 6 weeks out i think we started just doing 2 high days a week and the rest low (low 25g carbs, high 100g)

Had my last high day yesterday which didnt end up being as high as normal as meals were all a bit messed up but oh well. So low days from now till show time....

Got my tan sorted which will be fun (DB and i tanning each other)

Got my hairpiece, shoes, bikini, music

Just need to practice my posing some more and my routine and buy a few other bits and im done.

We have the larder stocked with chocolate biscuits, sweets and easter eggs and im sure we will do a doughnut run on the way to the show and i want cheesecake too lol

Barry took a few pics for me yesterday which are below... and fingers crossed i can post some stage ones next sunday when i have my first place trophy lol

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

few more

ps excuse the facials it was before cardio and early lol


----------



## sizar

nice .. well done legs are def strong point for ya ..


----------



## phys sam

looking good MissBC.

All the best for the show 

Have you had enough energy to work?


----------



## MissBC

phys sam said:


> looking good MissBC.
> 
> All the best for the show
> 
> Have you had enough energy to work?


na DB and i have been bums and not working

(my last locum post ended and because of the end of the financial year no one has sorted their budgets yet to allocate to locums so no work for me lol)

been kinda nice actually


----------



## Compton

BC, looking cracking. Best of luck with your show and enjoy the new you!!


----------



## Lou

Hey BC!!

Looking good hun!! You have done incredibly well. I wish you all the VERY best for your show next weekend......see HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!

 :thumb: 

Lou XX


----------



## adlewar

well done, you've got a superb figure, should be proud of yourself....

all the best next week............


----------



## stephy

You look amazing and i hope you get the results you want from the show!! and have an AMAZING holiday


----------



## Ak_88

So best part of 60lbs in ~15-16 weeks? That is absolutely phenomenal.

Awesome job BC.


----------



## hilly

You look great, have obviously busted ure ass and its definatly paid off.

I must say im envious of you and db being able to share something like this sport as a couple. i imagine it has its ups and downs for you both but this sport at a competitive level requires alot of understanding and i imagine this is easier and possibly makes the prep better if suffering and understanding together.

congrats again


----------



## DB

Said it before but awesome transformation! 60lbs is an awesome drop and to have the kind of muscle you have without touching AAS and for your first show is awesome!

I'm sure you'll be adding to my trophy collection behind on the speakers!

sexy as fcuk


----------



## Kate1976

Looking awesome miss...a-m-azing weight loss!

Go get em and enjoy the doughnuts


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> You look great, have obviously busted ure ass and its definatly paid off.
> 
> I must say im envious of you and db being able to share something like this sport as a couple. i imagine it has its ups and downs for you both but this sport at a competitive level requires alot of understanding and i imagine this is easier and possibly makes the prep better if suffering and understanding together.
> 
> congrats again


yea we have our moments where we snap (well 95% of the time its DB) but we both know thats just diet and fatigue etc and that will pass and most often we have forgotten about it in half an hour

Its so nice being able to diet together as we both understand what each other is going through and meal times are easy. We have only just recently moved in together and its even easier, everything in the house it diet proof apart from the treats we have stocked up for cheat meals or post comp but there is nothing else of temptation which makes it easier.

We always cook what each other likes as we have the sames tastes in food and we both like to try and make diet food look more appealing than chicken and vege lol.

We have our diets up on the door so that whoever is making food knows exactly what the other is needing and can make it just right.

WE do morning cardio together and train together so are always around to support each other through it all and understand when we have our lil moments.

We are going on holiday together 2 days post show so will be nice to spend some non diet time enjoying each other and having some normality back.

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Scott.EFC

Well done, good luck.


----------



## MillionG

Very impressive 

Good luck with your show

Definition in quad insertions is amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Said it before but awesome transformation! 60lbs is an awesome drop and to have the kind of muscle you have without touching AAS and for your first show is awesome!
> 
> I'm sure you'll be adding to my trophy collection behind on the speakers!


Yea im very lucky to have the muscle i do with the weight i have dropped... all while staying away from naughty stuff. But alot is to do with training and the diets you have given me so YAY for that.

Cant wait to see what i look like up there and i hope i can make you proud babe and i defo will do my best to add to the collection... we may need to find a bigger area to put them :laugh:



DB said:


> sexy as fcuk


spanks xxxxx


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Looking awesome miss...a-m-azing weight loss!
> 
> Go get em and enjoy the doughnuts


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm DOUGHNUTS

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## MissBC

Lou said:


> Hey BC!!
> 
> Looking good hun!! You have done incredibly well. I wish you all the VERY best for your show next weekend......see HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Lou XX


thanks Lou i hope i will have good news to report THIS TIME IN A WEEK :thumb:


----------



## tinkerbabe

You look fantastic.good luck all the best for the show....wow


----------



## WRT

Good luck with your show BC, you look awesome. Sure you're gonna smash it:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

thanks guys... if im brave enough post comp il stick the 'before and after' pics up OMFG lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Well done and good luck, enjoy all your hard work hun on that stage


----------



## FATBOY

amazing amount of weight lost and its left you looking great good luck with the show


----------



## Linny

SO proud of you B you have done tremendous AND you have done it all the way with such determination :thumb:

See you Saturday 

xxx


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> You look great, have obviously busted ure ass and its definatly paid off.
> 
> I must say im envious of you and db being able to share something like this sport as a couple. i imagine it has its ups and downs for you both but this sport at a competitive level requires alot of understanding and i imagine this is easier and possibly makes the prep better if suffering and understanding together.
> 
> congrats again


What he said :thumbup1:

Looking really good


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Congratulations briar on the progress, should be very proud of yourself, look awesome in the pics, gd luck for next week


----------



## ElfinTan

Like I said....perfect toned figure! :thumb:


----------



## Jux

You really have come on leaps and bounds this past year


----------



## MissBC

thanks guys

defo been a big change and totally for the better

Today has been uneventful, hour cardio this morning with barry and it was prob one of the hardest sessions, we were both shattered and to boot it was raining.

Then food, shower, food, snooze and then food shopping for the last bit of diet food needed for the week and then some goodies for the show and the morning after the show aka oat pancakes with nutella and maple syrup BRING IT ON... then more snoozing and im about to head out for cardio hour number 2 BORING

Barry and I are so tired today, not been this bad for a while now and he is on super low carbs but im just thinking its almost the end and then its holiday time where we can eat, sleep, sunbath and be naughty 24/7 for 7 days


----------



## WRT

MissBC said:


> thinking its almost the end and then its holiday time where we can eat, sleep, sunbath and be naughty 24/7 for 7 days


Just keep that thought it your head and stay positive:thumbup1: Oh and imagine the jealous people staring at you both when you've just competed a few days before:lol:


----------



## fadel

Good luck!


----------



## TH0R

Looking fantastic B, amazing work ethic, good luck next week:thumbup1:


----------



## Craig660

Great work,

As WRT said your both gonna be turning some heads at the pool!!


----------



## chrisj22

Absolutely phenomenal progress!

Even though you both live together and both have an eye for competing it doesn't take away the work ethic you have.

Good luck.


----------



## weeman

oooooooooooh yes indeedy 

looking fab BC,and you HAVE to post up the before and after shots,its what makes the after bit all the sweeter!!

dig in and drive on,trophies comin your way


----------



## MissBC

chrisj22 said:


> Absolutely phenomenal progress!
> 
> Even though you both live together and both have an eye for competing it doesn't take away the work ethic you have.
> 
> Good luck.


thanks chris :thumb: we do ok together lol


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> oooooooooooh yes indeedy
> 
> looking fab BC,and you HAVE to post up the before and after shots,its what makes the after bit all the sweeter!!
> 
> dig in and drive on,trophies comin your way


hhahahahahahaahah i was waiting for you to pop up weeslut hehehehe

yea i might post them, im thinking i couild make some money with my story too lol, might start flogging myself off to some magazines hahahahahaha

x


----------



## weeman

damn right missy,capitalise on it!!!this sh1t isnt cheap or easy to do so get the most out of it that you can i say

This is the reason i post lurid pics of myself on dodgy websites to lure in dirty women,i am in fact so dim that had i thought beyond my mighty prawn i could indeed have made some cash off my first transformation too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Well done Bri - legs are cracking mate! All the best with the comps and enjoy that well earned holiday xxx


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> damn right missy,capitalise on it!!!this sh1t isnt cheap or easy to do so get the most out of it that you can i say
> 
> This is the reason i post lurid pics of myself on dodgy websites to lure in dirty women,i am in fact so dim that had i thought beyond my mighty prawn i could indeed have made some cash off my first transformation too :lol: :lol:


lol yea you just thought with the wrong head huh weeslut lol :thumb:

i dam well am gonna make some money of this if i can!! will be emailing loads when i return from holiday with my before and after comp pics :bounce: :bounce: whoop whoop bring it on


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Well done Bri - legs are cracking mate! All the best with the comps and enjoy that well earned holiday xxx


thanks sweetie.... loving the new avi.... abs are awesome :thumb:


----------



## vlb

well done BC, wish you all th ebest in the show


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well done BC, did a double and triple take when I saw your pics on FB earlier. Had a sneaking suspicion that you were going to come on here and knock our socks off. Good work and good luck with next week


----------



## Mikazagreat

60 LBS is hell of a drop, g.luck with competition.


----------



## Greyphantom

Jeebers girl thats some awesome work... your back is sooo cool... well done on all the hard work and dieting, its showing in spades now and I agree with those here... many trophies await you... good luck (though you dont need that)...


----------



## Jay.32

All credit to you.... you lokk amazing!

cracking quads..


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Jeebers girl thats some awesome work... your back is sooo cool... well done on all the hard work and dieting, its showing in spades now and I agree with those here... *many trophies await you*... good luck (though you dont need that)...


Hope so :lol:

Well today being barrys birthday we had to make a little more interesting than every other day lol

Woke up and went for cardio (40mins) then back home where i made him breakfast and gave him his very own diet birthday cake which he loved

Then pressie opening time, then showertime and naughty time

We then decided that we would try and go do our second cardio session somewhere a bit more interesting so we drove out to Virginia Waters and walked around the lake for 1h40m with a little food stop/picnic half way round.

Just back home, i cooked our next meal and we are just chilling before we head to his mummas for dinner  yay more chicken and vege

:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Sounds like an awesome day B......6 days and hedonism begins eh


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Sounds like an awesome day B......6 days and hedonism begins eh


4 more sleeps till comp = 4 more sleeps and a few hours till doughnuts :lol:


----------



## Kezz

Great job well done!! good luck with the show


----------



## ah24

Well done Briar, looking really good. 60lbs is an awesome loss given the frameb


----------



## vsideboy

good luck, looking awesome!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great progress from when i last saw you (2009 south coast).

all the best


----------



## clarkey

How did I miss this one!! looking *tan*tastic Briar the change is fantastic and your condition looks spot on, holding some good muscle as well. You and DB have done a great job, can see you both doing very well this year:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

clarkey said:


> How did I miss this one!! looking *tan*tastic Briar the change is fantastic and your condition looks spot on, holding some good muscle as well. You and DB have done a great job, can see you both doing very well this year:thumbup1:


ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrr you cheeky fecker.... i was waiting for Mr pearly whites to pop up and make some smart ass comment lol :lol: :lol: :lol:

thanks though, yea i seem to have surprised pretty much everyone. I think most never thought i would make it from where i was starting.

Fingers crossed we get two more trophies and 2 invites this weekend to add to the collection barry has started

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

today has been the same so far BOOOOOOOORRRRRIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGGG, exhausting and full of dieting joys

so barry wakes me up to early, BORING cardio and boring food lol

I think i may go hide in the bedroom all day as barry is carbing up today and a) its horrible to watch him eat so much food when im hungry 24/7 and B) his carb up farts are ruthless and sting my eyes and make me feel sick


----------



## MissBC

Incredible Bulk said:


> great progress from when i last saw you (2009 south coast).
> 
> all the best


thanks IB big yea i have lost what 1/3 of my bodyweight since i last saw you hahahahahaha


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with this B.

You are in good hands with Baz 

Back and legs are definately your strongs points.


----------



## MissBC

mick_the_brick said:


> All the best with this B.
> 
> You are in good hands with Baz
> 
> Back and legs are definately your strongs points.


na his hands are ruff :whistling:

yea i agree back and leggies are defo the bestest bits, need to work on the rest over the year


----------



## mick_the_brick

I'm sure you will do very well in your comp.

Your waist in tiny too..

All the best -I will check by everyonce in a while 

ps enjoy your post show donuts


----------



## DB

TBH Yes I've prepped her, wrote her diets, cardio & training etc but that is the easy part, anyone who has prepped a few people and themselves finds it fairly easy to write a prep out, edit it when needed going by eye, flatness/fullness, skin grabs etc. But its all down to the person to follow it to the T.

Alot of people would have found it hard to focus on the task ahead when it involes dropping 60lbs of BF, lots of cardio, workouts, plain, dull foods and fcuk all carbs etc.

I find it hard and boring sticking to a diet and thats with extra drugs, shed loads of carbs, and the fact i only have to loose about 10% of my bodyweight plus being blessed with a pretty fast metabolism.

So for Briar to loose 30 odd % of her bodyweight, with a metabolism which was shot to sh1t and a diet pretty far from a normal bodybuilding diet it's damn impressive and an inspiration to many!  x


----------



## MissBC

dam straight i will enjoy the doughnuts and i will wash it down with cheesecake and kfc hahahahahaha


----------



## mick_the_brick

DB said:


> TBH Yes I've prepped her, wrote her diets, cardio & training etc but that is the easy part, anyone who has prepped a few people and themselves finds it fairly easy to write a prep out, edit it when needed going by eye, flatness/fullness, skin grabs etc. But its all down to the person to follow it to the T.
> 
> Alot of people would have found it hard to focus on the task ahead when it involes dropping 60lbs of BF, lots of cardio, workouts, plain, dull foods and fcuk all carbs etc.
> 
> I find it hard and boring sticking to a diet and thats with extra drugs, shed loads of carbs, and the fact i only have to loose about 10% of my bodyweight plus being blessed with a pretty fast metabolism.
> 
> So for Briar to loose 30 odd % of her bodyweight, with a metabolism which was shot to sh1t and a diet pretty far from a normal bodybuilding diet it's damn impressive and an inspiration to many!  x


Yeah you're right Baz..

You can show the way.. but B has to walk the walk.

As she has clearly done


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> TBH Yes I've prepped her, wrote her diets, cardio & training etc but that is the easy part, anyone who has prepped a few people and themselves finds it fairly easy to write a prep out, edit it when needed going by eye, flatness/fullness, skin grabs etc. But its all down to the person to follow it to the T.
> 
> Alot of people would have found it hard to focus on the task ahead when it involes dropping 60lbs of BF, lots of cardio, workouts, plain, dull foods and fcuk all carbs etc.
> 
> I find it hard and boring sticking to a diet and thats with extra drugs, shed loads of carbs, and the fact i only have to loose about 10% of my bodyweight plus being blessed with a pretty fast metabolism.
> 
> So for Briar to loose 30 odd % of her bodyweight, with a metabolism which was shot to sh1t and a diet pretty far from a normal bodybuilding diet it's damn impressive and an inspiration to many!  x


awwwwww :wub: :wub: spanks baby

Yes i have done the work but i would never have been able to do it without you, not only have you written my diets, workout plans etc etc etc you have been there to support me through it all. You have cuddled me when im in pain or im just exhausted past the point of normal, you have taped up my feet when they have been ripped to shreds from 2 hours of cardio, you have made me dinner when im just to tired to move and encouraged me through the entire prep... all while doing it yourself.

I have done the work but i would not be where i am today or the person i am today without you xxxxxx


----------



## jw007

Well I must say I am very impressed....

As IB says, from south coast last year to south coast this, change is immense...

Looking very stage ready in pics 

Well done B

ps

For some reason I recognise that TV in background:whistling:

And is making me feel rather nauseous:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Right well I'lljust say well done on a sterling job before I start blowing chunks with all this lovey dovey nonsense between you and DB (Dirty Barry??).

You look cracking


----------



## yummymummy79

ah24 said:


> Well done Briar, looking really good. 60lbs is an awesome loss given the frameb


Definitely, awesome stuff, never would have thought there was that much to lose! You and the other girlies who compete are a massive inspiration to me, not that I could ever get to competing standard, but the dedication and effort you put in make me want to do the best that I can.

Best of luck for the comp!


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> Well I must say I am very impressed....
> 
> As IB says, from south coast last year to south coast this, change is immense...
> 
> Looking very stage ready in pics
> 
> Well done B
> 
> ps
> 
> For some reason I recognise that TV in background:whistling:
> 
> And is making me feel rather nauseous:lol: :lol: :lol:


nauseous?? wtf??? explain yourself hahaa

Thanks for the comments JW.. your one to speak the truth so i appreciate your honesty, i just hope i can look decent on stage and smash all the competition heheheheheheheheeheh


----------



## Greyphantom

You're a kiwi MissBC and as such its in your genes to kick a$$ and look awesome while doing it...


----------



## Linny

Mango cheeesecakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Missy B


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> Mango cheeesecakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Missy B


BARF

i want new york or chocolate thanks

PLUS

tesco jam doughnuts


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> BARF
> 
> i want new york or chocolate thanks


Banoffee for me :thumb:

Not long now Bri - rooting for you hun

[and also pleased I'm not on the same stage :whistling: :lol: ] xxx


----------



## Linny

MissBC said:


> BARF
> 
> i want new york or chocolate thanks
> 
> PLUS
> 
> tesco jam doughnuts


The choc one is lush


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Banoffee for me :thumb:
> 
> Not long now Bri - rooting for you hun
> 
> [and also pleased I'm not on the same stage :whistling: :lol: ] xxx


yea banoffee will be sunday i think hahahahahha

cheesecake and doughnuts sat

banoffee pie and doughnuts on sun lol

then HOLIDAY ON MONDAY

babe you would look just as good on stage with me!

Who knows maybe we will be at the finals together

xx


----------



## MissBC

GIMMIE


























x a million


----------



## jw007

MissBC said:


> *nauseous?? wtf???* explain yourself hahaa
> 
> Thanks for the comments JW.. your one to speak the truth so i appreciate your honesty, i just hope i can look decent on stage and smash all the competition heheheheheheheheeheh


DBs ar5e:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MissBC said:


> thanks IB big yea i have lost what 1/3 of my bodyweight since i last saw you hahahahahaha


lol! been there, not fun!!! :lol:

I love Tesco's fudge cake better than the choc cheesecake, i had it one cheat meal and it was rank! :tongue:


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> DBs ar5e:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ah fair one forgot about that


----------



## WRT

MissBC said:


> his carb up farts are ruthless and sting my eyes and make me feel sick


Has he done the dutch oven yet? :lol:


----------



## MissBC

NO MORE CARDIO.................... GET IN

(well for a lil while atleast)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

maybe all my blisters can finally heal up


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best B - not long now


----------



## MissBC

ONE MORE SLEEP OMFG

Just gone through my routine and 1/4 turns in my bikini and shoes etc and all seems to be good to go not that i want to anymore its scary up there lol

but i just need tot think its 36 hours il be done and then i can eat the New York mississippi mud cheesecake which barry and i brought yesterday

will start tanning up later on, the later the better as the less time in trackies and a hoodie the better . will be a long session with barry and i having to tan each other lol


----------



## ShaunMc

amazin transformation BC you must have worked ur **** off for this show ....... make sure u got a cheesecake waiting for you when u get off stage


----------



## shorty

Good Luck for tommorrow enjoy yourself, you look great.


----------



## Linny

Missy B don't forget if theirs anything you need txt, see you there chica  xxx


----------



## hilly

all the best for 2moro. that cheesecake sounds very good


----------



## RedKola

Good luck! :thumb: Can't wait to see the pics!  And remember and smile!


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck hun x


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> Missy B don't forget if theirs anything you need txt, see you there chica  xxx


thanks babe.... i will do  xxx see you tomorro


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> all the best for 2moro. that cheesecake sounds very good


thanks hilly, it smelt dam good too and his mumma brought us a 12inch chocolate chip cookie from millies too

MY GOD like this but with our own message on it

I WANNA EAT IT NOW


----------



## hilly

and i have 3 weeks of prep yet dam i hate that ure guna get to eat that soon lol


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> thanks hilly, it smelt dam good too and his mumma brought us a 12inch chocolate chip cookie from millies too
> 
> MY GOD like this but with our own message on it
> 
> I WANNA EAT IT NOW


£11.99 from Millies - my daughter is under strict instructions to bring one to the show for me !

Not long now B - ooooh exciting :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bigkiwi

Best of luck for your show BC. Show them who owns the stage - a bit of home-grown wahine pride


----------



## TH0R

Good luck


----------



## Kate1976

Good luck Briar.....give em heeeeeeeeell!

BTW - that cookie looks amazing! Am gonna have to use all my powers of persuasion to get Em to give me a bit of hers


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> £11.99 from Millies - my daughter is under strict instructions to bring one to the show for me !
> 
> Not long now B - ooooh exciting :bounce: :bounce:





Kate1976 said:


> Good luck Briar.....give em heeeeeeeeell!
> 
> BTW - that cookie looks amazing! Am gonna have to use all my powers of persuasion to get Em to give me a bit of hers


dame straight that cookie is a business i think i have sniffed it about 5 times already

we also brought a New york mississippi mud cheesecake yesterday thats in the fridge waiting to be devoured lol

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Greyphantom

Kate1976 said:


> Good luck Briar.....give em heeeeeeeeell!
> 
> BTW - that cookie looks amazing! Am gonna have to use all my powers of persuasion to get Em to give me a bit of hers


Good luck with that Kate... 

Good luck for Tomorrow Bri... let me know how you get on, you are in awesome shape and I know you will do well... will be thinking of you and Baz even though cant be there to shout things from the audience...


----------



## MissBC

Thanks guys, fingers crossed i have some good news on sunday for you all

:thumb:



hilly said:


> and i have 3 weeks of prep yet dam i hate that ure guna get to eat that soon lol





bigkiwi said:


> Best of luck for your show BC. Show them who owns the stage - a bit of home-grown wahine pride





tel3563 said:


> Good luck


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Good luck for Tomorrow Bri... let me know how you get on, *you are in awesome shape and I know you will do well*... will be thinking of you and Baz even though cant be there to shout things from the audience...


thanks and i hope so :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

well all smooth and shaved eeekkkkk carbs are going down well and i think i have fallen in love with rice cakes with peanut butter and honey on top OMFG

We have cooked the chicken up for tomorrow and its all sorted so we dont have to do any cooking or washing after tanning which will be commenced in T minus 3 hours lol I DONT WANNA

Can i have a few more months please


----------



## Suprakill4

WOW MISS BC!!! Looking incredible, you should nail it at the competition, best of luck. Legs look excellent.


----------



## ElfinTan

Knock em dead Kidder x


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> well all smooth and shaved eeekkkkk carbs are going down well and i think i have fallen in love with rice cakes with peanut butter and honey on top OMFG
> 
> We have cooked the chicken up for tomorrow and its all sorted so we dont have to do any cooking or washing after tanning which will be commenced in T minus 3 hours lol I DONT WANNA
> 
> Can i have a few more months please


Few more months my ar$e... you got the package and have put in the work... you are ready... now go out there and kick ar$e... :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

first coat of tan done and all i wanna do is shower and sit down but i cant do either... at this rate il be eating standing up

tired  and cold


----------



## Jux

The price you pay...

Good luck


----------



## Tommy10

what an amazing achievement....congratulations...you look like a winner already...-60lbs!!!


----------



## Galtonator

Go win that trophy


----------



## FATBOY

good luck :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

EEEEEEKKKKKKKKK

its here :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Bettyboo

You will do just fine hun. Most of all enjoy the day.

Best of luck xx


----------



## mick_the_brick

Go get them B...

And enjoy the day

BBBOOOOMMM B is here


----------



## Suprakill4

Best of luck today Miss BC, be sure to update us!


----------



## stephy

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## weeman

good luck B!!!!


----------



## Geo

All the Best Kid.


----------



## hilly

Good luck, all that hard work has been for today. enjoy it then enoy the cakes afterwards


----------



## kitt81

good luck to both of ya!! make sure DB shares that giant cookie with u!!!!xxxx


----------



## Lou

BC and DB wishing you both the best of luck with your comp today!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Linny

Briar you did Fantastic today!!! So proud of you even though I lost my voice  see you at the finals pretty lady  xxx


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> Briar you did Fantastic today!!! So proud of you even though I lost my voice  see you at the finals pretty lady  xxx


thanks babe :thumb:


----------



## weeman

awesome result Bri!!! i bet your pure buzzing offthe back of this! see you at the brits hen


----------



## ShaunMc

well done BC you worked a long time for this, enjoy your success and reset your sights for the final


----------



## Linny

MissBC said:


> thanks babe :thumb:


Send me the link for your curly hair it was very nice, gonna get one for the England  xx


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> awesome result Bri!!! i bet your pure buzzing offthe back of this! see you at the brits hen


hahahaha yea happy for my first time i think.... will think about the brits when i get back from holiday but until then barry and i are going to enjoy some well deserved time away together xx


----------



## MissBC

so far since last night

half a flapjack

biscuits

double decker

macdonalds

mississippi mud cheesecake

12 inch millies cookie (only 1/3 of it with barry)

bacon sandwich and oat pancakes with melted mars bar and maple syrup on top this morning lol

YUM


----------



## Tommy10

congratulations...pics?..


----------



## MissBC

few pics

x


----------



## MissBC

more x


----------



## Magic Torch

Good result B, defo think you need to do the finals!!

It was a varied line up in terms of physique, there were a couple of hard looking girls, a couple of athletic looking girls and a few in the middle...I thought the girl with pig tails was gonna take it but then they gave it to the very glamorous girl at the end - not saying she didn't deserve it tho! I think there were 8 girls in the end tho?! To take 3rd and receive and invite to the brits is MASSIVE for your first outing!

Will talk to you tonight, didn't have a chance to talk to you much at the end with all your fans wanting pics  x


----------



## T_Woody

Very impressive figure indeed  Well done! Best of luck.


----------



## Beklet

Ah thought the comp was today was gonna wish you good luck but instead it's Congratulations!!!

I'm so fcking vacant.....

:laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## MissBC




----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Good result B, defo think you need to do the finals!!
> 
> It was a varied line up in terms of physique, there were a couple of hard looking girls, a couple of athletic looking girls and a few in the middle...I thought the girl with pig tails was gonna take it but then they gave it to the very glamorous girl at the end - not saying she didn't deserve it tho! I think there were 8 girls in the end tho?! To take 3rd and receive and invite to the brits is MASSIVE for your first outing!
> 
> Will talk to you tonight, didn't have a chance to talk to you much at the end with all your fans wanting pics  x


ahh thanks J, means alot coming from you

we are going to go and enjoy our holiday and then il see how i look when i come back and if im good enough il defo do the brits.

Thanks for your support yesterday and il see u tonight x


----------



## Tommy10

MissBC said:


>


look amazing- you deserved it:thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

oh my days, looking damn good B!!!


----------



## chrisj22

Looking awesome!


----------



## WRT

Isn't Baz a lucky fella! Look awesome in the pics now enjoy your jollies


----------



## EDG301

Congratulations Briar! Well deserved. Enjoy your holiday,onwards and upwards!


----------



## MissBC

WRT said:


> Isn't Baz a lucky fella! Look awesome in the pics now enjoy your jollies


dam straight he is :thumb:


----------



## stephy

Woo congrats 

Have a great holiday miss x


----------



## MissBC

thanks guys

wellllll back from holiday and my god... barry and i ate so dam much it wasnt funny.

It was the best holiday i have ever had, resort was stunning, weather was perfect, food was unbelievable and sharing it with my boy was the best bit yet.

We were all inclusive so had food from about 7.30-11 and boy did we make use

think we ate about 5-6 times a day and more often than not 2-3 plates a time and 3-4 doughnuts were the staple as part of our breakfast

Felt proper bloated though and had a lil cry on the last day as i was feeling so fat but its all in my head, fecking mind games are a killer.

Had the ****test journey back, delayed 2 hours then had to be diverted around the ash cloud so instead of arriving at 2am we arrived to the airport at 4.30 and home at 5.30.... slept for about 3 hours then have just been chilling today and recovering and buying food lol

feeling good about things now, and im about to make plans for the next year...

I wont be doing the finals as i was not prepared to sacrifice my holiday after dieting for as long as i did and loosing the 60lbs i did and also i feel i will not bring the physique to the stage that i wanted to when i got to the finals. I never imagined i would get there after my first comp and the fact that i did far exceeded my expectations for starting out.

I have my week points noted with which i will be working on hard this year so that come the qualifier next year a) i will win it and B) i will bring the body i want to the finals.

I dont want to be there to make up the numbers nor do i want to stand up there knowing i could look better.

so i think i may plan for a show later in the year but im still trying to get back in home mode not holiday mode so will think about it then.

until that, enjoy food, and we are both having another week of training etc as our bodies are craving some rest.


----------



## WRT

Glad you enjoyed your hols. On that pic of Baz's ar$e that hotel in the background looks nice:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad you had a good time. A good decision on not doing the finals if your not 100% positive you could bring the physique you want to. Sure you are going to have a great year. Still shocked at how well you have done. Big well done!


----------



## Linny

Glad you enjoyed your hols B.

Your decision has to be what you want to get out of it, & I know you don't want to just make up the numbers.

You have done a fantastic turn around and I stand up and applaud you 100%,

I know we have had our differences in the past, and I know that wont happen again in the future. I total respect your dedication even though at times it's been tough to stick to your plan.

You are a fantastic person, and I'm so glad I could be there to share your glory, it was truly deserved.

Big hugs Missy B  xxxxx


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> Glad you enjoyed your hols B.
> 
> Your decision has to be what you want to get out of it, & I know you don't want to just make up the numbers.
> 
> You have done a fantastic turn around and I stand up and applaud you 100%,
> 
> I know we have had our differences in the past, and I know that wont happen again in the future. I total respect your dedication even though at times it's been tough to stick to your plan.
> 
> You are a fantastic person, and I'm so glad I could be there to share your glory, it was truly deserved.
> 
> Big hugs Missy B  xxxxx


thanks so much for your post babe, means alot.

yay for the applause lol hehehehe i herd it enough during your screaming at me on stage. Its so nice to hear support from the crowd and i was lucky enough to have loads of people cheering for me. Thank you so much for being there.

Yea we have had our differences but that was bullsh1t and petty and i think we have both matured alot since then and realized that we get along really well.

Cant wait to see what the year holds for us both on stage

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

few more pics barry took back stage before i went on























































and BOOM

check our those delts mwahahahahahaha (not entirely sure where they came from)


----------



## MissBC

other than that nothing else to report really

barry and i are still eating lol a few good meals a day as well as a few treats but im getting sick of junk now tbh lol

2nd week off the gym this week as both our bodies NEED it so bad.

We will start back on monday...

as far as plans and dieting go for me

I am not doing the finals as said above... there is the potential that i may do a show in novemeber but im not seetting anything in stone, when i get to july (aka when i would need to start dieting) if i feel mentally ready i will start my diet then and compete in november.

Then i am taking barry back home with me for a visit to in New Zealand in december then back for xmas and new years.

Then i will aim for the same show i did this year, nabba south east knowing i will be in much better condition and that when i qualify i will have a MUCH better chance at the finals.

Training plan for next few months is to get my arms and shoulders bigger, get my abs deeper and get my ass and hams lean and shredded.

Back and quads are fine and will grow and lean out perfectly with 2 more 17 week diets.

But i just look at it now and think, i will be starting the next diet what like 40lbs lighter than i did this one so hoping i will look like i did at this comp about 8 weeks out this time, meaning i will come in alot harder and leaner

BRING IT ON


----------



## Greyphantom

Holy hell on a cart, nice pics there MissBC... great legs and upper back and youre right about the delts BOOM baby... what a result... sounds like a good plan taking some time off to let the body recover... nice work

I am also heading to the homestead in dec... staying over xmas and new years though (first one spent there in 15 years)... we might cross paths so dont forget to wave...  I am hoping to get in the best shape I have been in for years so will start training to that end from the beginning of June... bet you cant wait to see the looks on the faces of those in NZ when they see the awesomeness that is Bri!!! lol...


----------



## kitt81

your bikini is gorgeous!! really nice colour on you too!! who made it for you? you look great, good shape and nice detail in your back!! you are gona look awesome on your next outing!!!xx


----------



## supercell

I know its a bit of a late entry but massive well done on your efforts at the show. You looked great up there. Onwards and upwards!!!

J


----------



## MissBC

supercell said:


> I know its a bit of a late entry but massive well done on your efforts at the show. You looked great up there. Onwards and upwards!!!
> 
> J


thanks J

Defo onwards and upwards

Justing thinking about a chilled diet for next 8ish weeks then its back to it i think!!



ps your cheesecake was LUSH james hehehehehe barry and i devoured it the next morning before we hopped on the plane!


----------



## MissBC

Right so trying to think about a ruff off season diet for the next 2ish months as if i feel good about it all im gonna start dieting again in july.

I will be having a base diet of 60g carbs, 170g protein, 35g fat and then i will allow one normal meal a day so if i want a bacon and egg muffin or eggs of toast for breakfast i will have one or if i want a proper dinner or im going out for dinner or even just a nice sauce etc with my chicken i will have it!! It wont be junk food just normal every day meals.

I will allow myself a little treat 2-3 times a week

I had massive cheats once a week last time and i HATED how i felt, it wasnt worth it and i dont want that again, i would rather have a piece of cake one day if i crave it, or an ice cream if we are out if i want it..... not a 3 hour sitting of junk once a week just 2-3 small treats but ONLY if i want it, if i dont i wont. Before it was eating just for the sake of it cause it was like i have ONE meal to eat junk so im gonna stuff myself.

will prob stick this for 2-3 months depending on the comp date but thats TBC then i willl no doubt get back to carb cycling at the beginning of the diet and take it from there! But thats all up to the boss (aka barry hehehe) thank GOD i dont have any where as much to loose as last time hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds like a good plan BC, seeing your progress is amazing!! Im sure you are going to have an awesome year so keep at it and well done again!! Must be such a huge help to have a partner that is interested in the same thing and help each other.


----------



## MissBC

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds like a good plan BC, seeing your progress is amazing!! Im sure you are going to have an awesome year so keep at it and well done again!! Must be such a huge help to have a partner that is interested in the same thing and help each other.


yea my last 5 months have been massive lol and i can only hope it continues in that way lol!! I have some big plans that i wanna work on :bounce:

Its so nice having barry there through it all, he understands how i feel and vice versa. So many people say it must be so hard dieting togehter but its so not..... when both dieting its so much easier as we are BOTH tired and BOTH not wanted nor can we go out to do some things etc so we BOTH cant get ****ty or upset that we are missing out as we both are lol. Not to mention being able to support each other through the **** times and celebrate with each other the AMAZING times :bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4

MissBC said:


> yea my last 5 months have been massive lol and i can only hope it continues in that way lol!! I have some big plans that i wanna work on :bounce:
> 
> Its so nice having barry there through it all, he understands how i feel and vice versa. So many people say it must be so hard dieting togehter but its so not..... when both dieting its so much easier as we are BOTH tired and BOTH not wanted nor can we go out to do some things etc so we BOTH cant get ****ty or upset that we are missing out as we both are lol. Not to mention being able to support each other through the **** times and celebrate with each other the AMAZING times :bounce:


 Yeah it must be brilliant. My partner does go to gym with me for cardio only and her diet is not anything like mine when cutting as she eats nice food, just doesnt put on weight. but i would absolutely love nothing more than her to train with me. She wont entertain the idea though through "being embarassed" training in the gym........... despite there being plenty of woman that train there. Each to their own though, its just not for her.....


----------



## mick_the_brick

Sounds like a plan B..

All the best you have done massive things already.

Well done


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice plan there MissBC... you have made such an awesome achievement from the last one I cant wait to see how this goes... hell you are making me move my fat ar$e and start to train more seriously with diet and even *gasp* cardio... lol...


----------



## CharlieC25

Erm..... When the FCUK did you start this journal and why the FCUK did you not tell me!! Look at all the abuse you have missed out on!! Jesus girl don't restrict yourself to text and fb abuse 

Anyway you know all that I am about to say but feck it I'm gonna say it anyway 

You looked fabulous on stage and I am really proud of you, I'm really looking forward to seeing how you progress & I'm really glad that we are such good friends now. I enjoyed doing ya hair and make up on the day and for someone like me who is not girlie at all this was unexpected!! What you have achieved many couldnt so you are an inspiration!

Anyway looking forward to Tues but go easy on me I havent been in the gym for a while haha something tells me I am going to hurt on Weds  YEAH BOI!

P.S Barry I'd suck u off anytime


----------



## DB

CharlieC25 said:


> P.S Barry I'd suck u off anytime


Errmm Not very appropriate on an open forum Carly :ban:

:lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

pmsl...


----------



## MissBC

CharlieC25 said:


> Erm..... When the FCUK did you start this journal and why the FCUK did you not tell me!! Look at all the abuse you have missed out on!! Jesus girl don't restrict yourself to text and fb abuse
> 
> Anyway you know all that I am about to say but feck it I'm gonna say it anyway
> 
> You looked fabulous on stage and I am really proud of you, I'm really looking forward to seeing how you progress & I'm really glad that we are such good friends now. I enjoyed doing ya hair and make up on the day and for someone like me who is not girlie at all this was unexpected!! What you have achieved many couldnt so you are an inspiration!
> 
> Anyway looking forward to Tues but go easy on me I havent been in the gym for a while haha something tells me I am going to hurt on Weds  YEAH BOI!
> 
> P.S Barry I'd suck u off anytime


NICE TO SEE YOU PAY ME SOME ATTENTION MISSY.... this journal has been here a month already and you only choose to post today ffs, some friend you are :whistling:

thank you so much for you comments babe. i would never have made it through the last few weeks of the diet with out your abuse and motivational texts/phone calls and who knows what my hair and make up would have looked like if i had to get barry to help lol

You are a very special person carly and i am so glad we have become so close. Cant wait to maybe stand on stage together one day heheheheh

Bring on the next few months/year and us growing massive muscles whoop whoop

Looking forward to seeing you tues babe and we can leave the muppet boys to talk war talk hahaha

xx


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO... abuse of powers there DB... poor Carly...


----------



## MissBC

i know he likes to abuse his mod powers for his own amusement


----------



## CharlieC25

Erm seriously?! You trying to punk me DB?? How can I suck you off if your weener was broken by a certain new zealander lass on holiday?  :ban:

If you'd got Barrys help with your hair you would've had a mohawk of some description and maybe we shouldnt mention that he had fake eyelashes on stage that day? 

Thanks babe I'm glad we are close too, your no nonsense attitude matches mine and we made the unfortunate decision to both date losers - hey someones gotta have them right?

Tuesday should be great fun but go easy on me in the gym its been a while haha and yes the muppets can talk about the PS3 although when we leave the room I bet they talk about shopping etc :lol: xxxx


----------



## MissBC

CharlieC25 said:


> Erm seriously?! You trying to punk me DB?? How can I suck you off if your weener was broken by a certain new zealander lass on holiday?  :ban: hey its not all my fault....... and barry best not complaining and if he does, he can jog on and go find some sausage wallet that is so loose he doesnt touch the sides
> 
> If you'd got Barrys help with your hair you would've had a mohawk of some description and maybe we shouldnt mention that he had fake eyelashes on stage that day?  hahahahahahahahahaah well mohawks are all the range now days dont ya know carly???? yes barrys fake eyelashes did look pretty on stage... bless
> 
> Thanks babe I'm glad we are close too, your no nonsense attitude matches mine and we made the unfortunate decision to both date losers - hey someones gotta have them right? LMAO very true, someone has to date the call of duty loving, gun talk fighting ps3 retards. Yes defo good times on the friendship hehehehe
> 
> Tuesday should be great fun but go easy on me in the gym its been a while haha and yes the muppets can talk about the PS3 although when we leave the room I bet they talk about shopping etc :lol: xxxx yea dont forget i have been out of the gym for 3 weeks too.. only started back this week so we are in the same boat.. however i wont be letting you slack missy.... your shoulder and tris wont know what hit them once i am done with you mwahahahahahahaha


----------



## CharlieC25

3 weeks?? thats nothing try 6 months! With the occasional trip down there but I fear weakness will pummel me down - dont worry I fight hard!

Just so I know what can you shoulder press and side raise?? 

OMG PMSL at the sausage wallet comment hahahahaha hahahahah proper funny!


----------



## MissBC

CharlieC25 said:


> 3 weeks?? thats nothing try 6 months! With the occasional trip down there but I fear weakness will pummel me down - dont worry I fight hard!
> 
> Just so I know what can you shoulder press and side raise??
> 
> OMG PMSL at the sausage wallet comment hahahahaha hahahahah proper funny!


hahahahah well il whip your ass back into the gym missy slack pants :cursing:

ummm DB press 14-16kg each arm... 18kg on a good day.... lat raise 8kg DBs SOMETIMES 10kg depending on how im feeling that day lol its variable tbh, depends if im dieting or not hahahaha


----------



## CharlieC25

lat raise? I meant side raises?


----------



## CharlieC25

So on a smith machine you can shoulder press 40kg??


----------



## MissBC

CharlieC25 said:


> So on a smith machine you can shoulder press 40kg??


smith i can do about 15kg each side i think, so not sure what the bar weighs. But i find that its a bit funny feeling on smith so tend to not go very heavy.

and yes side raises/lat raises same diff


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah ok that makes me feel abit better  Although I cannot lift that heavy on the smith machine but then I have no shoulders so i cant really be surprised! hehe will reply to your text in 5 mins hun just chatting to Jay quick  xx


----------



## MissBC

little update

still in 'off season' but not sure ice cream and cookies mark a proper off season but because its only for a few weeks im not to fussed.

All meals are pretty structured but i do have the odd treat which is nice for the head.

diet is at the mo something similar to this

1 shake, peanut butter on toast

2 3 eggs on toast

3 chicken and wedges or burgers

4 shake and rice cakes with peanut butter and honey

5 chicken and something

then there will be the odd treat in there if i so desire :whistling:

I have put on about 6kgs since the show which is not sooooooooo bad, already feel like my body is using that food well to grow and im much stronger in the gym which is nice. Having energy to train is awesome.

I start dieting in 7 weeks today for a november show but this time i start dieting atleast 45lbs less than i started my prep at.....which is a good feeling and hopefully means i come in looking that much better next time, i aiming to be alot leaner, harder and more shredded especially focusing on the bum and ham region as these were my weak points at the show aswell as needing some bigger shoulders and arms..... if i can do that i should be looking alot better on stage next time. :thumbup1:

so for now diet remains the same, and i get to enjoy a normal life and then it all begins again. Prob will start off with carb cycling again as it worked VERY well for me last time at the beginning of my prep but thats up to the boss barry as he is in charge. :thumb:

Looking forward to my next show already... loved the last one and i will love this one even better as il be looking spot on hopefully :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

well the start the middle and the end of this week are going to be POOP

Barry has gone away and i miss him so much, hes only been gone like 10 hours and i want him back already, its really gonna suck BUM big time this week and NOT in a good way  sniff sniff


----------



## chrisj22

Sounds like a good plan :thumbup1:

I'm a nosey cnut, but where's Bazza gone?


----------



## MissBC

chrisj22 said:


> Sounds like a good plan :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm a nosey cnut, but where's Bazza gone?


vegas for the week, his mates 30th

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## chrisj22

Ah man, that must suck a$$ bigtime.

He'll soon be home


----------



## MissBC

chrisj22 said:


> Ah man, that must suck a$$ bigtime.
> 
> He'll soon be home


yea it does, i miss him so much already and its only been 2 days :sad:


----------



## Linny

Eh come on chick, chin up wont be long before he's home & you'll appreciate each other a little bit more 

Big hugs hunni xxxx


----------



## MissBC

eeeekkkkkk 6.5 weeks of normality left

ffs where is my cheesecake

lol 

i wish im still eating pretty clean, but have the luxury of going to frangos or out for dinner on occasion but not for long!

looking forward to it tbh, its 2 weeks before barry and i go back to New Zealand summer for a visit so il look AWESOME..... wont have been home for almost 3 years and when i do im taking home an english boy i met on the internet that i am now living with... jeeze what must my mother think hahahahahahah


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> Eh come on chick, chin up wont be long before he's home & *you'll appreciate each other a little bit more*
> 
> Big hugs hunni xxxx


already do, as amazing and cheesy as it is distance does make the heart grow fonder  

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

well same **** different day

enjoying life and food as i start dieting on 19th july OH THE JOYS hahahahahahaha

barry is THINKING about competing again in october and was thinking DO IT DO IT as it would be so much easier dieting together again! I cant imagine 17 weeks dieting while he is eating normal food lol but i will still do it no matter what

So yes food is good, training is going well and i think im growing as a result which is all good!


----------



## ah24

Fingers crossed for ya 

Yeah get Baz to diet again, where's the support ehhh? haha

Looking forward to seeing how your figure looks after the 2nd diet, from the sounds of the last one this one will be much easier as you're closer to contest weight?


----------



## DB

ah24 said:


> Fingers crossed for ya
> 
> Yeah get Baz to diet again, where's the support ehhh? haha
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how your figure looks after the 2nd diet,fcuking pervert  from the sounds of the last one this one will be much easier as you're closer to contest weight?


 :thumb:


----------



## ah24

:whistling: ....mind reader

:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Wow going through it all again Miss BC... will be watching and egging you on...


----------



## MissBC

ah24 said:


> Fingers crossed for ya
> 
> Yeah get Baz to diet again, where's the support ehhh? haha
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how your figure looks after the 2nd diet, from the sounds of the last one this one will be much easier as you're closer to contest weight?


hahahahahah yea im trying to get him to diet but he will have to decide if he wants to compete again this year or not! I think he should (not just for my benefit)

I will defo be making some big changes on my first stage appearance and i was impressed with that one so fingers crossed! Im starting this diet about 45lbs lighter than i started my last diet so im hoping il look like i did on stage at about 10ish weeks out which will be wicked hahahaha


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Wow going through it all again Miss BC... will be watching and egging you on...


yea think i need my head read, im nuts.......... but i loved every single second of being up there and i did well for my first so i cant wait a year to stand on stage again, and i also go back to NZ for a visit 2 days post comp so il be looking awesome hahahahaha

:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> yea think i need my head read, im nuts.......... but i loved every single second of being up there and i did well for my first so i cant wait a year to stand on stage again, and i also *go back to NZ for a visit 2 days post comp so il be looking awesome* hahahahaha
> 
> :thumb:


Sweet... we are headed back around the same time... hoping to get into some sort of shape other than round to do the same (look awesome when go back)... enjoy and will be rooting for you as always...


----------



## MissBC

hmmmmm not much to update really

training is going well

diet is so so but not as bad as it has been

i have one month of normality left eeeeekkkkkkkk

Trained shoulders and triceps with the boy today

Dumbell shoulder press (PB of 20kgs a side for 7 reps OUCHIES)

Cable lat raises

Hammer strength seated reverse press/superset with cable front raises

Smith machine shrugs

EZ bar skulls

Overhead rope extension

DB single arm kickbacks

feel tired but not sore..... never do shrugs so il see how i feel tomorrow.

At the mo cardio is very sporadic, if and when barry and i feel in the mood we will go for a walkie together but i AM NOT doing anything i dont have to do considering my SECOND 17 week prep for the year starts in a month 

Kinda looking forward to it oddly enough


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice stuff briar, considering how gd shape you got into for the first comp, be intresting to see what will happen the 2nd time round, also ive seen your dedication u put in first hand in the gym, so im predicting a gd outcome


----------



## MissBC

Merat said:
 

> Nice stuff briar, considering how gd shape you got into for the first comp, be intresting to see what will happen the 2nd time round, also ive seen your dedication u put in first hand in the gym, so im predicting a gd outcome


aww bless ya ratty.... thanks for your comment

I have to say i even shocked myself at how i looked at the first one so i cant wait to see what i can do next time. Im aiming for bigger delts and bicpes and a tighter and leaner butt and hams so FINGERS crossed i can make that happen for november.

I would never train like i do without barry there so i owe alot to him also

cant wait to do it all again as each time i will get better and better without a doubt :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

will begin some planning soon for comp prep but i think barry and i decided its carb cycling again at the start as that worked well

high/med and low days with one cheat sitting a week

I have mostly gained the weight in my ass since the show (FCUKING TYPICAL) but i think its gonna come off quicker than last time

I think i stood on stage about 59kgs last time (forgot to weigh myself show morning)

And we talked today that i need to get to about 54-55kgs next time to ensure im leaner than before

Im sitting at about 66kgs now so i have gained about 15lbs since the show

Bare in mind i lost 60lbs last time so i am starting this next 17 weeks 45lbs lighter than i did the last 17 week prep.

the goal is to be looking as i did on stage about 12 weeks out so that last 12 weeks is all making improvements on what i looked like on stage.

My main concern from last time was that my ass and hams were not lean enough so thats a focus for this year and getting a few lil bits bigger.

Quads, back were more than fine so i just need to work on my shoulders and arms to get them bigger and then work on bringing through my glutes and hams more.

EASY

(NOT) lol

Im looking forward to it tbh, i love getting lean, and i love the fact that i am gonna look that much better than i did last time. Its not going to be an easy 17 weeks even though im starting 45lbs lighter than last time as i have the stubborn bits to get rid of now, which is ALWAYS gonna be harder.

BRING IT ON though


----------



## Greyphantom

Good luck with it all B, I will be rooting for ya and can you remind me of which show it is? if its the one I am thinking it might be I will be there to shout encouragement...


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck B 

Has Baz decided if he's doing the show yet?


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Good luck with it all B, I will be rooting for ya and can you remind me of which show it is? if its the one I am thinking it might be I will be there to shout encouragement...


Stars of tomorrow in Hayes :thumb:


----------



## Linny

MissBC said:


> Stars of tomorrow in Hayes :thumb:


I'll be at that one :wink: xx


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> I'll be at that one :wink: xx


will you now??? it better just be to cheer me on missy.... if you have any other reason your in trouble....


----------



## Linny

MissBC said:


> will you now??? it better just be to cheer me on missy.... if you have any other reason your in trouble....


 :tongue: :whistling: xx


----------



## hilly

good luck with this miss bc, the progress you have made so far is immense and im sure this time you will achieve even more


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> good luck with this miss bc, the progress you have made so far is immense and im sure this time you will achieve even more


thanks hilly.... thats the plan anyway and im sure with barry taking me through it i will come out on stage looking alot better than last time

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> Stars of tomorrow in Hayes :thumb:


It wasnt the one I was thinking of, but its not that far from ours anyway so I will try to come along to shout things at you... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> It wasnt the one I was thinking of, but its not that far from ours anyway so I will try to come along to shout things at you... :thumb:


what one did you think i was doing? lol


----------



## Greyphantom

I thought maybe the Herc... almost the same time I think... but then my maths has always been loose... lol...


----------



## MissBC

Thought i best start updating my journal as i start dieting on monday

Will post up the plan when barry and i figure it out 

Training is going well,

Yesterday was chest and biceps

Incline bench

Machine chest press FST

Bent over cable flys

hammer curls

straight bar wide grip curls

bicep curl machine

think thats all lol

fecking chest is killing me today which is awesome and biceps were so pumped last night i couldnt wash my face properly when i was in the shower

LOVE IT

Rest day today

Legs tomorrow which ALREADY im not looking forward to


----------



## Kate1976

Best of luck miss......will be following this journey


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Best of luck miss......will be following this journey


thanks sweetie...... aiming to be alot better this time

 and il see you at the show hehehe x


----------



## Bettyboo

Goood luck hun xx


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> Goood luck hun xx


why thank you, hope your prep is going ok?

nice new avi


----------



## Bettyboo

MissBC said:


> why thank you, hope your prep is going ok?
> 
> nice new avi


Thanks, all going well. Im loving it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WTF?????? I never knew you had a journal? How did I not know you had a journal??? :confused1:

In future, if you do anything interesting can you please remember that I am blonde and therefor a spastic, and point it out to me? Manythanksinadvanceta :thumbup1:

So anyway.... I read page one then skipped to the 2nd last one and have now subscribed since I am clearly too stupid to notice things 

Did think it was a bit odd you competing and keeping it THAT quiet on here right enough 

Zxx


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> WTF?????? I never knew you had a journal? How did I not know you had a journal??? :confused1:
> 
> In future, if you do anything interesting can you please remember that I am blonde and therefor a spastic, and point it out to me? Manythanksinadvanceta :thumbup1:
> 
> So anyway.... I read page one then skipped to the 2nd last one and have now subscribed since I am clearly too stupid to notice things
> 
> Did think it was a bit odd you competing and keeping it THAT quiet on here right enough
> 
> Zxx


hahahaha you muppet lol

how did you not see this :laugh:

tut tut i was gonna give you a piece of my mind when you were snobbing me and not commenting ggggrrrrrr :cursing:

well you missed the first lot so now you must keep up with the second prep or you will be in trouble :whistling:

and il be sure to tell you of these important things in future

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> hahahaha you muppet lol
> 
> how did you not see this :laugh:
> 
> tut tut i was gonna give you a piece of my mind when you were snobbing me and not commenting ggggrrrrrr :cursing:
> 
> well you missed the first lot so now you must keep up with the second prep or you will be in trouble :whistling:
> 
> and il be sure to tell you of these important things in future
> 
> xxx


lmao... what can I say.....? I'm blonde  x


----------



## Jem

yeah therefore you MUST be a bint right zar ? coz we love steretyping here you know ....wonder what happened with me then ? I dont have that excuse but AM the biggest bint about .. :confused1:

Glad this has turned into a journal then - I just saw it pop up when you competed ...what fun :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> yeah therefore you MUST be a bint right zar ? coz we love steretyping here you know ....wonder what happened with me then ? I dont have that excuse but AM the biggest bint about .. :confused1:
> 
> Glad this has turned into a journal then - I just saw it pop up when you competed ...what fun :bounce:


yup. am blonde therefor am bimbo


----------



## Greyphantom

Good luck with the prep B... looking forward to reading about your exploits and seeing the progress...


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> yeah therefore you MUST be a bint right zar ? coz we love steretyping here you know ....wonder what happened with me then ? I dont have that excuse but AM the biggest bint about .. :confused1:
> 
> Glad this has turned into a journal then - I just saw it pop up when you competed ...what fun :bounce:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

yea i thought id keep it going lol


----------



## MissBC

chilisi said:


> Well done on your achievements.


thanks

bigger and better things next time :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

All the best with new prep missbc


----------



## Linny

YAY time to rock n roll sweetie :bounce: xx


----------



## Kate1976

Offf you goooooo.....best of luck miss


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Offf you goooooo.....best of luck miss


YUP its officially started

morning cardio done, and meals started :laugh:

:thumb:


----------



## clarkey

All the best with your prep def No1 this time:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

clarkey said:


> All the best with your prep def No1 this time:thumbup1:


hope so  thats the plan anyway x


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck B


----------



## MissBC

ok so diet plan for the beginning sorted

carb cycling it is

Low, med and high days

low 23g carbs

med 58g carbs

high 103g carbs

M - Low

T - Med

W - Low

T - Med

F - Lom

S - High

S - Low

Training is as normal

M - Back and glutes

T - Chest, biceps, abs

W - Off

T - Legs

F - Off

S - Hams, shoulders, triceps, abs

S - Off

Cardio 45mins every morning pre breakfast

Day one in progress and feeling ok, bit hungry but doing fine :laugh: 118 days to go :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch

Ouch I have the same amount of carbs a day as you have in a week......brutal!

Still it'll get you peeled thats all that count for the next 118 days!


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Ouch I have the same amount of carbs a day as you have in a week......brutal!
> 
> Still it'll get you peeled thats all that count for the next 118 days!


hahahaha yep i know it sucks but it has to be done

thats the diet i was doing at the start of the last prep and then moved into just 2 high days and 5 low which was even worse haha

Hope your prep is going well J, i hear your fat is falling off  pics look loads better also


----------



## Magic Torch

MissBC said:


> hahahaha yep i know it sucks but it has to be done
> 
> thats the diet i was doing at the start of the last diet and then moved into just 2 high days and 5 low which was even worse haha
> 
> Hope your prep is going well J, i hear your weight is falling off  pics look loads better also


Give it a week and you'll be right back in the swing of it, the first week is proper tough, just keep looking at your last show pics and think how you'll look this time x

I'm ok, lots of support this year and my head is better prepared too....you'll see on sat  I'll be down to see baz - 4 weeks out eek!


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Give it a week and you'll be right back in the swing of it, the first week is proper tough, just keep looking at your last show pics and think how you'll look this time x
> 
> I'm ok, lots of support this year and my head is better prepared too....you'll see on sat  I'll be down to see baz - 4 weeks out eek!


yea the first week will be the toughest and cardio is a bitch (i just about died this morning, the heat doesnt help)

I wanna look better than last time so im sure we will plan accordingly

Ah i assumed you would be down this week or him to you.... look forward to seeing you sat. Glad your in a better place this time  We are already booked at the brits so you best be there

 x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> ok so diet plan for the beginning sorted
> 
> carb cycling it is
> 
> Low, med and high days
> 
> low 23g carbs
> 
> med 58g carbs
> 
> high 103g carbs
> 
> M - Low
> 
> T - Med
> 
> W - Low
> 
> T - Med
> 
> F - Lom
> 
> S - High
> 
> S - Low
> 
> Training is as normal
> 
> M - Back and glutes
> 
> T - Chest, biceps, abs
> 
> W - Off
> 
> T - Legs
> 
> F - Off
> 
> S - Hams, shoulders, triceps, abs
> 
> S - Off
> 
> Cardio 45mins every morning pre breakfast
> 
> Day one in progress and feeling ok, bit hungry but doing fine :laugh: 118 days to go :tongue:


OUCH!

According to your amounts, even when dieting I only have med or high days :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> OUCH!
> 
> According to your amounts, even when dieting I only have med or high days :lol:


yep but it works......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> yep but it works......


Different strokes for different folks.

When I tried going that low my metabolisms stalled, got ill then started putting weight on lol...

When I upped it, it fell off and I lost 7lbs in one week lol :tongue:

Some ppl are lucky and find what works straight away, others have to try a few methods first :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom

Thats a serious plan there B... good luck with your prep and I may just be there to yell random things from the audience...


----------



## Suprakill4

28g carbs - OUCH!!

Rather you than me BC. Sure it will do the job though, look forward to comp pics. Best of luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Thats a serious plan there B... good luck with your prep and I may just be there to yell random things from the audience...


 :thumb: :thumb :

thanks GP


----------



## MissBC

kieren1234 said:


> 28g carbs - OUCH!!
> 
> Rather you than me BC. Sure it will do the job though, look forward to comp pics. Best of luck!!!!!!!!


try 23grams lol :laugh::laugh:

yea its gonna suck but needs must lol :rockon:


----------



## Linny

Yay let the good times roll  we can now share head fck city hahaha xx


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:
 

> Yay let the good times roll  we can now share head fck city hahaha xx


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey B!

Shall follow  enjoy it Missy, it will all be worth it when you get 1st 

x


----------



## MissBC

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey B!
> 
> Shall follow  enjoy it Missy, it will all be worth it when you get 1st
> 
> x


thats the plan, got 3rd out of 7 last time so i want first now :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

good luck Miss Bc. You will do well and come in ripped, you know it


----------



## Raptor

Just read though your journal, seems like you know exactly what your doing

Keep up the hard work


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MissBC said:


> YUP its officially started
> 
> morning cardio done, and meals started :laugh:
> 
> :thumb:


all the best! :beer:


----------



## MissBC

Galtonator said:


> good luck Miss Bc. You will do well and come in ripped, you know it


haha thanks scott, i hope so hehehehe  hows things with you? whens your next show?

B x


----------



## MissBC

The Raptor said:


> Just read though your journal, seems like you know exactly what your doing
> 
> Keep up the hard work


hahah its not that exciting  but thanks for reading



Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best! :beer:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## stephy

good luck lovely lady, i shall be following :wub:


----------



## MissBC

well my legs are agony at the moment and im not sure why. Feel like my joints have stiffened up and my muscles are tighter than tight.... the last 15mins of cardio were horrid, could barely walk.

I also have BAD sciatica in my left butt cheek which has been there since legs last thursday.... dam legg press gggrrrrr

So anyway came home and stretched and they are still proper sore but im hoping its just getting used to cardio again and it will go away cause its not pleasant at all.

other than that meals are ok, was hungry last night and had a ****ty sleep prob partly because of that and also DB wouldnt stop moving in bed lol and when he rolls over i either get the covers taken off me or an elbow in the face


----------



## MissBC

stephy said:


> good luck lovely lady, i shall be following :wub:


thanks sweetheart xxx hope your well


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> well my legs are agony at the moment and im not sure why.* Feel like my joints have stiffened up* and my muscles are tighter than tight.... the last 15mins of cardio were horrid, could barely walk.
> 
> I also have BAD sciatica in my left butt cheek which has been there since legs last thursday.... dam legg press gggrrrrr
> 
> So anyway came home and stretched and they are still proper sore but im hoping its just getting used to cardio again and it will go away cause its not pleasant at all.
> 
> other than that meals are ok, was hungry last night and had a ****ty sleep prob partly because of that and also DB wouldnt stop moving in bed lol and when he rolls over i either get the covers taken off me or an elbow in the face


funny that... my knees are killing today :confused1: also assuming it may be the recommencement of pigging cardio..... yuk! xx


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> funny that... my knees are killing today :confused1: also assuming it may be the recommencement of pigging cardio..... yuk! xx


yea i feel like an old woman, its horrible

:ban:


----------



## aka

You look fantastic, wish you all the best


----------



## ElfinTan

Just thought I'd add to the well wishing Hun x


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> funny that... my knees are killing today :confused1: also assuming it may be the recommencement of pigging cardio..... yuk! xx


It is - when I just lifted weights I never really had injuries. Now I actually do cardio to get fit I end up with sciatica, sore ankles, shin splints, pulled hamstrings and sore achilles tendon - grrrr

Happy to say most of it's gone now but it was unpleasant for a few weeks :cursing:


----------



## MissBC

yea my sciatica is a b1tch at the mo coming into my left bum cheek and my legs are killing me

Managed to get a massage out of DB last night on my neck which was so tight (happens to me every month pretty much, on the back of an old neck injury from a bad car crash in 2000) so least that feels a little better today

think i over trained my hamstring insertion which may be what is hurting me in the back of my kness

Diet is going well, feeling hungry in the afternoon and night time but im just trying to ignore it.

B


----------



## Galtonator

MissBC said:


> haha thanks scott, i hope so hehehehe  hows things with you? whens your next show?
> 
> B x


Things with me and the little lady are very good thank you. Just got back from a week in Yorshire, I won't tell you what I ate.

Sponsored as well so all happy.

Next show, finger crossed next year. Want to the the NPA and the BNBF


----------



## MissBC

bulkaholic said:


> Good luck with the prep:thumbup1:
> 
> No doubt see you down Dorchester if J does this one


thanks yea we will be at what ever show J does

:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

well coming to the end of my first week and barry told me to weigh in this morning pre cardio as tomorrow is cheat meal time and YAY im down 5.9lbs which is nice

Cardio is getting easier as the days pass, and im not feeling so stiff or in pain after each cardio session so im feeling better over all.

Work wise things are LOOKING UP, had 3 interview yesterdays which means all round im happy with this week 

As for tomorrow no idea what i feel like eating but il see after the gym how i feel :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ah24

Well done on the weight loss, 6lbs for first week -good going 

Fingers crossed for the interviews!


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice job B... and good one re the job interviews... good luck with that as well as the training... eye on the prize in both cases I guess...


----------



## MissBC

ah24 said:


> Well done on the weight loss, 6lbs for first week -good going
> 
> Fingers crossed for the interviews!


yea not a bad job------ means i get a cheat meal tonight so im all happy!!

Hopefully another 6lbs next week heheh


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Nice job B... and good one re the job interviews... good luck with that as well as the training... eye on the prize in both cases I guess...


will be a double whammy of GREATNESS if i get the job and the diet keeps going this well  whoop whoop


----------



## Ak_88

Good luck with the interviews :thumb:

Do you find your sciatica eases with daily cardio?


----------



## Ak_88

Good luck with the interviews :thumb:

Do you find your sciatica eases with daily cardio?


----------



## Suprakill4

MissBC said:


> well coming to the end of my first week and barry told me to weigh in this morning pre cardio as tomorrow is cheat meal time and YAY im down 5.9lbs which is nice
> 
> Cardio is getting easier as the days pass, and im not feeling so stiff or in pain after each cardio session so im feeling better over all.
> 
> Work wise things are LOOKING UP, had 3 interview yesterdays which means all round im happy with this week
> 
> As for tomorrow no idea what i feel like eating but il see after the gym how i feel :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Well done bc, thats some weight loss for the first week.

Good to hear about the interviews, fingers crossed you will get the news you want!!

Its rubbish trying to think what you want on cheat day because you get the cravings but then can never get it all in on the day (well i cant anyway)

Look forward to more progress!


----------



## MissBC

Ak_88 said:


> Good luck with the interviews :thumb:
> 
> Do you find your sciatica eases with daily cardio?


yea its deffo feeling alot better....... so hopefully its just getting my body moving again thats eased it off


----------



## MissBC

cheat meal time........ just sat down to demolish lush blue cheese and crackers (oh how i have missed you) then soon i will be having home made fried chicken and chips then chocolate and biscuits lol YYYYYYYYUUUUUUUMMMMMMYYYYY oh i just ate some celebrations too hahahahah


----------



## MissBC

kieren1234 said:


> Well done bc, thats some weight loss for the first week.
> 
> Good to hear about the interviews, fingers crossed you will get the news you want!!
> 
> Its rubbish trying to think what you want on cheat day because you get the cravings but then can never get it all in on the day (well i cant anyway)
> 
> Look forward to more progress!


thanks kieren, not bad going in the first week which is nice....... good for the mind....

interviews went well.......should hear next week about them :smartass:


----------



## MissBC

Well cheat meal last night and didnt end up eating to much tbh....... suppose its the first week so going a bit easy is a good idea, i havent earnt a massive cheat just yet and my body wasnt telling me to have it as its only been dieting 6 days lol

cheese and crackers (something i was craving, havent had for ages)

Celebration chocolates

Home made deepfried chicken

about 6 chocolate hob knobs

2 mini fillets from KFC on our way home

some fridge cake

 poor effort on my part but big cheats can come later if its all still going this good

B


----------



## MissBC

OH nearly forgot time for a pic progression lol

found one of my fat pics the other day..... i have more i THINK but i have no idea where they are as nothing seems to be on my external harddrive anymore....

from this










to this on the day



















ME and LINNY










to this the day after

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:










to this the week after

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:










:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Was a bit bigger again when i started my prep but im back to dieting again now so more progression pics will be up in a month or so


----------



## WRT

Huge change!

I've just remembered, I forgot to post that stuff:ban: Completely forgot about it. Will set a reminder on phone to post tomorrow PMSL.


----------



## MissBC

WRT said:


> Huge change!
> 
> I've just remembered, I forgot to post that stuff:ban: Completely forgot about it. Will set a reminder to post tomorrow PMSL.


yea i wondered where it was :cursing: i gave up asking in the end hahah


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Damn, thats a big transition youve made! Lookin forward to what your gunna bring for your next show.

Would rep you, but out of reps!

Inspirational for sure!


----------



## MissBC

Merat said:


> Damn, thats a big transition youve made! Lookin forward to what your gunna bring for your next show.
> 
> Would rep you, but out of reps!
> 
> Inspirational for sure!


much better next time ratty, mark my words

Im aiming to be bigger muscle wise and leaner.... about 4-5kg leaner hopefully.


----------



## Kate1976

Full reppage for that transformation miss


----------



## WRT

MissBC said:


> yea i wondered where it was :cursing: i gave up asking in the end hahah


Can send me a text when you get up to remind me actually if you want (no DB that wasn't just an attempt to get BC's number:lol: :lol: )


----------



## MissBC

WRT said:


> Can send me a text when you get up to remind me actually if you want (no DB that wasn't just an attempt to get BC's number:lol: :lol: )


hahahahahah dont think DB will like that idea :lol: :lol:

set a reminder in your phone and send me my sh1t biatch


----------



## jw007

As said before, very impressive transformation 

look good together ( DB is still a pr**k for outgunning me lol)


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> As said before, very impressive transformation
> 
> look good together ( DB is still a pr**k for outgunning me lol)


thanks JW

Barry doesnt know the pics are in here yet so im sure he will come and send some outgunning abuse your way soon


----------



## MissBC

well some not so good news,,,,, started feeling unwell yesterday and then it just got worse and worse last night and this morning, rang early this morning and made an appointment with the doctor and she says i have Streptococcal pharyngitis, i have a fever of 38.9 and my throat has ulcers on it, she has started me on penicillin and i have had 2 doses aswell as gargling with aspirin but im still feeling like death, and hot and can barely eat.... no appetite at all 

this sucks ass.... can barely stand up have been in bed all day, feeling like im on fire but as soon as i get out of bed im freezing.........

Got up and tried to do cardio this morning and think i managed 35-40 mins out of the 45 i should have done but i couldnt handle it anymore, felt like i was gonna throw up and walked straight in the front door and to the toilet 

Still hot and it hurts to eat and swallow, trying to drink cold water to sooth it for a bit but its short lived 

I remember i got a chest infection at the start of my last prep, so i was kinda expecting it to happen but this is nasty

Fingers crossed im better tomorro x

SWEET, MY PREP IS GOING WEL


----------



## Greyphantom

Ouch that sounds awful... cant believe you got that much cardio done feeling like sh!t... thats a feat in itself... but recover and get well then cane it B... hope you are feeling better soon...


----------



## kitt81

hey! its crap when u feel rough on a diet!! rest is probs way to go to recover quicker. hae u tried gargling water with some cider vinegar in? it helps sooth it but u need to do it every hour. hope u feel better soon!xx


----------



## MissBC

kitt81 said:


> hey! its crap when u feel rough on a diet!! rest is probs way to go to recover quicker. hae u tried gargling water with some cider vinegar in? it helps sooth it but u need to do it every hour. hope u feel better soon!xx


hey thanks

yes i have been gargling dissolved aspirin and then salt water also (different times ofcourse) have been taking my antibiotics so fingers crossed that gets it done fast

Im feeling a little better, temp has come down a bit and im not feeling so much like death but still ache all over and have a really sore throat 

will get back to cardio tomorrow morning, may go for a short wander later today just so i have done something but will see how i feel


----------



## Suprakill4

Get well soon BC. Theres nothing worse than feeling sh1tty when dieting. I always find a long sauna or red hot bath seems to help clear me out and obviously drinking lots of water but im sure you already know this.

Looking forward for progress reports, keep at it. You know whats required now to get in shape so i think you will find this time around easier than last???


----------



## DB

she's fine u soft cnuts 

Don't let the snake with tits fool u! :lol:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> she's fine u soft cnuts
> 
> Don't let the snake with tits fool u! :lol:


says the one who was coming in to check i was ok all day yesterday and giving me cuddles and making me food etc...... if i am faking it i sure fooled you


----------



## kitt81

glad to hear you,re picking up chick!!x


----------



## MissBC

ummmmmm

weighed in yesterday and was down 4.2lbs this week :bounce:

Cheat today started at about 1pm and ended at about 6pm

was at a bbq so had a

cosmopolitan ( :devil2: )

nibbles (crisps and humous)

Nice piece of organic grass fed blah blah blah sirloin steak

Greek salad

Mozzarella/tomato salad

Green salad

small slice of new york cheesecake

a scoop of this blueberry cake crumble thing

2 chocolate dipped strawberries

2 small scones with jam and clotted cream

then back to chicken and vege as of 8pm lol

another week ahead :bounce:


----------



## hilly

grass fed beef. very nice


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> grass fed beef. very nice


I think it was grass fed, went to DB parents house and i think it came from waitrose and was aged and organic etc etc tasted good


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya hun, sorry to hear you have been feeling like pooh grr the joys of prep ey. I have been lucky no illness apart from a virus but i shook that off this time.

Pics are fab you have worked really hard, inspiration for me. Good luck with your prep for this time I am sure you will be just as successful.

T xx


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya hun, sorry to hear you have been feeling like pooh grr the joys of prep ey. I have been lucky no illness apart from a virus but i shook that off this time.
> 
> Pics are fab you have worked really hard, inspiration for me. Good luck with your prep for this time I am sure you will be just as successful.
> 
> T xx


thanks for popping in babe..... feeling a little better thank god my my throat is still killing me, the antibiotics are slowly working

Nice to know i can be an inspiration to you hun, good luck with your prep

x


----------



## Kate1976

Weekend cheat sounded ace B 

Weight loss is going well ...


----------



## MissBC

well prob need to update lol

diet is same carb cycling... seems to be working

cardio is still 45mins every morning (fasted) seems to be working

weight is still coming off (2lbs off yesterday at my half week weigh in)

I weigh wed monring and friday morning, if im on track for my 2-3lbs loss on wed morning then things can stay as they are, if not then i increase the cardio a bit

This week is going well so no need to change anything yet

week 1 - dropped 5.9lbs

week 2 - dropped 4.2lbs

half week 3 - dropped 2lbs

so getting there

Looking alot better for it, stomach has flattened considerably, face has sucked up and sunk back in and my ass is getting smaller... all in all feeling alot nicer about it now and still 14.5 weeks to go WHOOP WHOOP  2nd time round this is so far not as nasty as last time


----------



## Kate1976

Sounds like all is going to plan in here.....how much are you looking to loose?

I'm guessing not 2lb per week for the next 14 weeks??


----------



## MissBC

well quick update...

prep has been prep, weight has been coming off well

BUT then

as of 3am tue morning i woke up having a bad reaction to something NO IDEA WHAT IT WAS

went to the emergency room and was put on IV and pumped full of drugs and fluids. Was there for about 5 hours then sent home as it had got a little better

pics of rash (this was ALLLL over my body and part of my face it was more horrid than the pics show) these pics were in the morning yesterday and it got worse pretty much every 5 mins from then on until i was at the emergency (please not barrys legs, i told him to get them in the pic as i know how much he likes to photo whore lol)























































then went to bed last night feeing a bit better only to wake this morning with it worse, this time it was an even more severe reaction. face swelling, oedema and swelling in the throat and some difficulty breathing, plus the rash was worse!

barry took me back to emergency at about 7am got dizzy and almost passed out on the way there.

Iv put in again and they gave me more drugs and fluids and i just got home now. Throat feels better but swelling and rash is still there, a little better but still there and still ITCHY ggggrrrrr

this was this morning










NO idea whats caused this, nothing in my life, environment or diet has changed, no different soap or body wash or washing powder etc??? nothing in my diet as im prepping so food as been the same for last 8 weeks so got no idea what could have caused this!! doctors have no idea too.

they want me to go to GP to get referred for allergy tests so will have to do that!!

sucks tbh as i have NEVER missed one cardio or training session and now i have also i have just started a new job so not idea taking sick time off after 3 weeks :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Suprakill4

GUTTED BC on the wierd reaction. Very strange that its happened and you havnt changed anything.........

Best of luck with it. Are you still going with the prep then or is this going to prevent you from competing now??


----------



## mick_the_brick

Holy sh1t sorry to hear about that.. looks really bad.

All the best for a speedy recovery - also pass my regards onto Baz as I've been AWOL for a while


----------



## Magic Torch

I reckon its Baz's love juice full of chemicals, the junkie monkey, that are affecting you when you digest them......

Ah that sucks BC, hope they can figure it out and quick, your far enough out for it not to mess with your prep too much, I just hope work understad - but to be fair just show them the pics!!

Get well soon x


----------



## Greyphantom

Jebus Bri that looks serious... hope they can sort it asap, will this effect your show ie will you still aim for doing it?


----------



## MissBC

kieren1234 said:


> GUTTED BC on the wierd reaction. Very strange that its happened and you havnt changed anything.........
> 
> Best of luck with it. Are you still going with the prep then or is this going to prevent you from competing now??


yea its proper random no idea what it is

I HOPE that this wont effect anything prep wise i may just have to work a lil harder when im back to full health which fingers crossed is tomorro or next day at latest!! i really dont want this to put me back


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Have you been near or touched any plants/flowers.


----------



## MissBC

mick_the_brick said:


> Holy sh1t sorry to hear about that.. looks really bad.
> 
> All the best for a speedy recovery - also pass my regards onto Baz as I've been AWOL for a while


will do mick, baz has just gone off to work after me getting him out of bed at 6.15 to take me to emergency room, poor thing hes working such long hours and i have made him sit with me in hospital for 2 days, il make it up to him in only the way i can :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> I reckon its Baz's love juice full of chemicals, the junkie monkey, that are affecting you when you digest them......
> 
> Ah that sucks BC, hope they can figure it out and quick, your far enough out for it not to mess with your prep too much, I just hope work understad - but to be fair just show them the pics!!
> 
> Get well soon x


hahahahah i was thinking the same thing, his love wee is the problem, im a delicate lil creature and his stuff is is like a bio hazard.

yea i hope i can figure it out soon, i dont know what i need to avoid now which is the scariest bit as i have no idea whats caused it!!

i really hope it doesnt stuff my prep up though, i will still get back to the diet and cardio adn training as is once i can and i may have to work harder but il try my best to make it on stage still.

i sent my boss the pics this morning and the pic of the drip and needle hanging out of my arm saying 'just incase you thought i was skiving to go do something fun LOL'


----------



## MissBC

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Have you been near or touched any plants/flowers.


nope


----------



## mick_the_brick

MissBC said:


> will do mick, baz has just gone off to work after me getting him out of bed at 6.15 to take me to emergency room, poor thing hes working such long hours and i have made him sit with me in hospital for 2 days, il make it up to him in only the way i can :whistling:


:laugh:

Sounds like a plan.. it may be his chemically ridden body that has caused this...

Just a thought :whistling: 

Have they given you any kinda time scale for a recovery?


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Jebus Bri that looks serious... hope they can sort it asap, will this effect your show ie will you still aim for doing it?


still aiming for it, and il work my ass off to make sure i can make it!! fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> still aiming for it, and il work my ass off to make sure i can make it!! fingers and toes crossed!


Awesome stuff... thats showing the kiwi spirit... its not that far from us so I am still hoping to get to that show... (to watch that is  )


----------



## MissBC

mick_the_brick said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Sounds like a plan.. it may be his chemically ridden body that has caused this...
> 
> Just a thought :whistling:
> 
> Have they given you any kinda time scale for a recovery?


nope they said nothing, its a waiting game really to see how tge drugs work. its a little better since leaving hospital but i have developed tingling in my fingers which is a bit odd. its just bad not knowing what i need to avoid! will need to book into the docs to get referred for allergy tests!


----------



## MissBC

some more pics from today, extensive rash, swelling and full of IV fluids lol not the best look hahahahaha


























]


----------



## mick_the_brick

Holy sh1t..

All the best update when you can


----------



## Ak_88

Looks nasty! Hope it clears up soon.

On the flipside, nice gunshot to outwhore DB


----------



## Bettyboo

****ting hell that rash looks bad... hope you get better soon


----------



## MissBC

mick_the_brick said:


> Holy sh1t..
> 
> All the best update when you can


thanks  will do

so far im still breathing which is a good sign lol

diet is kinda taking a back seat yest and today just cause of feeling so **** and not really knowing what i need to eat or not eat.

taking out shakes for the moment as i know nutrasport have changed their recipie so im hoping its not that but i have been drinking it for like 3 weeks

barry fed me some oreos in hospital for sugar etc as i was dizzy and in a bit of shock as i was shaking uncontrollably for about an hour

then the nurse brought us some toast at like 11am which was nice

now i have come home and ate some eggs on toast and just seeing what happens really, one food thing at a time to see how it reacts or doesnt!

its actually quite scary not knowing what it is and what i need to avoid


----------



## MissBC

Ak_88 said:


> Looks nasty! Hope it clears up soon.
> 
> On the flipside, nice gunshot to outwhore DB


ofcourse, had to get the swollen and rash covered guns in there somehow lol it was to hard and sore to flex them in hospital so had to wait lol


----------



## MissBC

Bettyboo said:


> ****ting hell that rash looks bad... hope you get better soon


yes and thats improved from what it was


----------



## mick_the_brick

MissBC said:


> thanks  will do
> 
> so far im still breathing which is a good sign lol
> 
> diet is kinda taking a back seat yest and today just cause of feeling so **** and not really knowing what i need to eat or not eat.
> 
> taking out shakes for the moment as i know nutrasport have changed their recipie so im hoping its not that but i have been drinking it for like 3 weeks
> 
> barry fed me some oreos in hospital for sugar etc as i was dizzy and in a bit of shock as i was shaking uncontrollably for about an hour
> 
> then the nurse brought us some toast at like 11am which was nice
> 
> now i have come home and ate some eggs on toast and just seeing what happens really, one food thing at a time to see how it reacts or doesnt!
> 
> its actually quite scary not knowing what it is and what i need to avoid


I would ditch the diet and just concentrate as you are on getting better :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

mick_the_brick said:


> I would ditch the diet and just concentrate as you are on getting better :thumbup1:


yea but dont want to ruin progress to much if i can help it.. as it will just mean working extra hard when i get back to it! 10 weeks out now so its kinda important but its being laxed yesterday and today to help the body maybe reset itself


----------



## ah24

MissBC said:


> yea but dont want to ruin progress to much if i can help it.. as it will just mean working extra hard when i get back to it! 10 weeks out now so its kinda important but its being laxed yesterday and today to help the body maybe reset itself


Sure Baz will keep you on track  he wants you to do well but also will keep health as a priority - sure you guys will nail it. From your FB updates, sounds like you're deffo on target with the consistant weight losses so although not ideal I'm sure you'll be able to pull it back on track 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jw007

Sorry to hear your a bit poorly B

I had similar few years ago, was bit by some bloody bug

Get well soon and knowing you, I doubt this set back will effect you too much 

x


----------



## mick_the_brick

MissBC said:


> yea but dont want to ruin progress to much if i can help it.. as it will just mean working extra hard when i get back to it! 10 weeks out now so its kinda important but its being laxed yesterday and today to help the body maybe reset itself


I know where you are coming from B.. but sensibly it should be health before everything.

Anyway Baz will whip your ass into shape


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> Sorry to hear your a bit poorly B
> 
> I had similar few years ago, was bit by some bloody bug
> 
> Get well soon and knowing you, I doubt this set back will effect you too much
> 
> x


yea i have come to think it may be a bite of some kinda as literally NOTHING in my diet or environment has changed so i cant think of what else it could be apart from a bite of some kind


----------



## MissBC

ah24 said:


> Sure Baz will keep you on track  he wants you to do well but also will keep health as a priority - sure you guys will nail it. From your FB updates, sounds like you're deffo on target with the consistant weight losses so although not ideal I'm sure you'll be able to pull it back on track
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!


thanks  fingers crossed its all over and done with tomorro/friday so i can get back to it!!

i hate this and its not good timing tbh


----------



## Beklet

Eek! 

Was about to say - have you been bitten by something nasty in the night? Killed a couple of mozzies the other night that got in - they don't do much to me but the OH comes out in a nasty rash!

Either that or as you say, someone's changed the formula of something you eat.

Hope it gets better soon, doesn't look comfortable at all :sad:


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Eek!
> 
> Was about to say - have you been bitten by something nasty in the night? Killed a couple of mozzies the other night that got in - they don't do much to me but the OH comes out in a nasty rash!
> 
> Either that or as you say, someone's changed the formula of something you eat.
> 
> Hope it gets better soon, doesn't look comfortable at all :sad:


i do remember on monday night having the TEEEENIEST bite on my lil finger that i asked barry to scratch as i could reach it properly so maybe that was what started this all off, but i just cant seem to figure out why it came back WORSE after being in the emergency and getting treatment and it clearing up, then i went home, slept and woke up with it being even worse!! hmmmmmmmmmm NO FRIGGEN IDEA


----------



## MissBC

seems to be settling a little bit at the moment but thats what happened yesterday then it got even worse so im not holding my breath however FINGERS CROSSED no more.

i actually want to get back to dieting and cardio and work lol


----------



## MissBC

no change anymore but im looking like every 5 mins so may not notice it

will wait till barry gets home and he can tell me what he thinks

i have this random tingling in both my hands though which is weird and im assuming is all related!!!


----------



## chrisj22

Fcukin hell B, feel sorry for you 

It's really weird how it's happened, eh??

Maybe it was that bite - as you said, can't be much else if everything else is per norm.

Get well soon


----------



## MissBC

yea its really random and thats almost scarier as i dont know what i need to avoid or not eat or anything so its like a timb bomb really.

I have just taken some more meds and i think its getting a bit worse again and i wanna prevent it going backwards if i can.

God i hope we dont have to make another hospital trip, 3 times in 3 days is just a bit much really and im starting to feel like a pin cushion


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

ah damn...so sorry to hear ur still aint gettin better...hope the docs can help u get it sorted out pronto!


----------



## MissBC

Merat said:


> ah damn...so sorry to hear ur still aint gettin better...hope the docs can help u get it sorted out pronto!


it seems thats easier said than done since no one has a friggen clue whats going on or what im allergic or reacting too? im over this now...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

MissBC said:


> it seems thats easier said than done since no one has a friggen clue whats going on or what im allergic or reacting too? im over this now...


ah damn, hope you get better and that it blows over somehow


----------



## Malibu

MissBC said:


> it seems thats easier said than done since no one has a friggen clue whats going on or what im allergic or reacting too? im over this now...


hopefully all will be better soon enough, then :rockon:


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> i do remember on monday night having the TEEEENIEST bite on my lil finger that i asked barry to scratch as i could reach it properly so maybe that was what started this all off, but i just cant seem to figure out why it came back WORSE after being in the emergency and getting treatment and it clearing up, then i went home, slept and woke up with it being even worse!! hmmmmmmmmmm NO FRIGGEN IDEA


Hospitals are full of germs and sick people, and stress might be making it worse....you say you keep waking up worse? Odd... :confused1:


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Hospitals are full of germs and sick people, and stress might be making it worse....you say you keep waking up worse? Odd... :confused1:


yep... tue morning at 7am i woke up worse than when i first saw it at 3am that same morning

then was better last night after being discharged and then woke up this morning even worse than the day before!!

and then it got better and i think its getting worse again now!


----------



## stephy

god thats well dodgy! is it itchy? looks how my friend breaks out with eczema but obv wont be that! Hope it all gets better soon!


----------



## MissBC

Well back in hospital for the third time with the 4th IV drip in and loads more doctors puzzled as to what's going on! More drugd more fluids and more rash lol was itching like a bitch from about 7pm last night didn't get a wink of sleep and the itching was actually driving me mad! So left barry in bed and came back at about 3am. He is so tired at the moment he doesn't need me making his loose sleep etc! I was able to drive myself this morning unlike yesterday when he had to take me sooooooooo we will see what happens now! They are keeping me in now but god knows how long for FFS this is not cool


----------



## MissBC

Well I have now been admitted to the private ward and its not bad lol the 'a'la carte' menu looks better than what I eat at home fillet steak and cheesecake standing out first! does this class me as an upper class posh english woman hahahaha still no idea what's going on but in my own room, ensuite, tv and balcony lol wonder if I can milk this being waited on hand and foot is nice and barry could learn a thing or 5 lol xxxxxx love u


----------



## Greyphantom

While the al a carte sounds great I do hope you get to the bottom of this mystery rash... good luck B...


----------



## Beklet

Read something on the net that seems to suggest a lot of people have it far worse at night, and some people get rashes only at night that have cleared up during the day...most odd - prob something to do with low levels of various chemicals while sleeping...

Hope they work out what it is - itching is the most torturous thing :sad:


----------



## MissBC

Oh my god is it what beklet, I was like some horrible torture from 10pm till 3am whn I couldn't take it anymore and had to come back I tried all creams and a cold shower but nothing helped. Mine seems to just get worse when I'm left to take oral meds instead of IV ones it clears up in hospital then like 4 hours later it comes back with avengence


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> Oh my god is it what beklet, I was like some horrible torture from 10pm till 3am whn I couldn't take it anymore and had to come back I tried all creams and a cold shower but nothing helped. Mine seems to just get worse when I'm left to take oral meds instead of IV ones it clears up in hospital then like 4 hours later it comes back with avengence


What are they giving you? From what I can tell, it's not really the same thing as the rashes are gone during the day but antihistamines tend to help with the itching


----------



## MissBC

Have given me hydrocortisone IV, prednisone (sp) IV and piriton IV then I have been sent home both other times with oral pred and piriton but they don't work x


----------



## Greyphantom

Maybe ask for a different anti histamine to piriton (cant remember which it is cetirizine hydrochloride or loratadine) I find that one stops working then the other will for a bit... course they both stopped working for me and I had to get some super strong stuff from the docs... think Betty boo has the same stuff which is for hayfever...


----------



## MissBC

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL IM HOME

What a morning, arrived at A&E at 3am, was moved up to the ward at 6am, had cardboard toast for breakfast and a strong coffee then at about 10 the docs came around and being that i was far to complicated for them they said, right we are gonna send you to St Heliers Hospital to see a specialist.

Got rushed from Epsom hospital to St Heliers hospital for an emergency appointment with an allergy specialist, got there and since i hadnt had any medication via IV or oral since 3.30am i was starting to come back out in the rash so prob not a bad thing so the allergy consultant could see it but not good for me as it started to itch like a B1TCH again.

She looked me over, got my history and said i had severe and extensive Erythema over 90% of my body and i told her the itch was FECKING like a torture device.

She then looked at the 5million lots of blood the vampires took off me this morning and said that i had raised neutrophils, raised white cell count and raised C reactive protein alllllllll meaning my body is fighting a viral infection. Since there has been nothing thats changed in my environment, food or anything else that could cause an allergy and the blood markers lean toward infection.

I told her all about my prep and what i was doing as she also said that its more common for athletes to have a lower white cell count in the first place linking with cortisol levels etc. so if mine is high now then its most likely gone from being on the low side to now being high meaning the percentage increase is alot more meaning there defo is something going on.

She said that the amount of stress im putting my body under at the moment also prob linking with starting a new job, having already done a 17 week diet and dropping 60lbs this year and any other stresses inbetween has just pushed my body physically over the edge and whats happened is that its trying to fight this virus and a byproduct of this is a massive histimine release which in turn causes a massive rash. Obviously being stressed and upset about it over the past 3 days and also not sleeping has also not helped.

SOOOOOO she has given me a higher dose of a different anti histamine and a cycle dose of prednisolone over the next 20 days and also to maintain with the piriton to try and combat the massive load of histimine im releasing.

So she said to me come home, shower, take your pills, eat and curl up on the couch and sleep. Lots of fluids and just de stress about it all now i know its not an allergy to possibly something at home.

Had a chat to barry also and i think its going to be a silly thing to try and pick this prep up again with 9 weeks to go, i needed that 10 weeks and even then it was going to be hard work and i have just lost that 10th week now being sick and to carry on from now is not the brightest idea as its only going to get more stressful and i cant put my body through that.

I think its like "i have already done a 17 week diet, dropped all that weight, you gave me 6 weeks rest and then i have to do it all again and its rebelling against me"

SO i think i will not be competing at Stars of Tomorrow anymore (il still be there for sure) and i will aim for portsmouth next april being more ripped and hench and SHREDDED than i have ever been"

Im going to keep dieting though, as i think if i can get leaner still just slowly over the next few months then its gonna put a whole lot less stress on my body hopefully preventing this again. I have also learnt my lesson to not put on as much post comp and i could have made it so much easier on myself when prepping this time if i started leaner.

I need to talk to barry a little more in detail but i will be dieting still with maybe a day off each week to chill and maybe a few days cardio each week but nothing like i have been doing, the aim will be to still drop weight over the next 4 months and then start prep again in a better position. but as i said i dont know what the boss will plan or suggest lol.

Bit gutted tbh about not doing the show but its just that one of many shows and my health comes first and i dont want to go through this again its been horrendous. Im only 26 i have years to compete so waiting 7 months is no biggie.

Thats about all to say i think, im just laying here trying to not itch and trying to de stress lol.

Cant wait for my boy to come home for cuddles its been a stressful adn horrible and exhausting 3 days for both of us and its been so hard on him trying to look after me and also start his new job with long hours so we both need some serious RnR. love him to bits and cant thank him enough for being there for me :wub:

But atleast i know now so its all good, onwards and upwards with go health and less physical stress


----------



## Razorblade

get well soon


----------



## Greyphantom

Good news that they have found out something, bad news re the show, but good news that Baz will be getting some love... glad to hear its being sorted Bri... shame about the show but what can you do... if you are going and will be in the audience I might see you there...


----------



## mick_the_brick

Good news B...

Pleased that you got some news


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Glad they found out what was wrong briar, rest up and take it easy! youve achieved so much already, so waiting till portsmouth is a gd idea.


----------



## MissBC

yea im gutted but i have lost this week and i have already been stressing my body out clearly so to try and play catch up will not make it any easier on my body to try and recover. SO il chill for a week and get over this then start back to basics and slowly build it up again so that my body knows whats coming and doesnt have to work as hard! 2x 17 week diets in 11 months is gonna be taxing on anyones body i think, especially when in that first diet i shed 60lbs so i just probably needed to take it a bit easier but i loved it so much up on stage i wanted to do it again asap hehehehe and now look where that has got me!!


----------



## Bettyboo

get yorself better and strong so you can concentrate on the next prep , like you said your young and tones more comps to enter. Health is deffo more important!


----------



## Beklet

Ah glad they've found out what it is - stress is a bitch - does some funny things to you....

Shame about the prep but then there will be more shows next year - too many people don't listen to their body and fvck themselves up royally. Also nice to know the NHS still works when it needs to!


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Ah glad they've found out what it is - stress is a bitch - does some funny things to you....
> 
> Shame about the prep but then there will be more shows next year - too many people don't listen to their body and fvck themselves up royally. Also nice to know the NHS still works when it needs to!


yea tbh i have slated the NHS alot having worked in it for 2 years but i could not have faulted anyone at Epsom General Hospital they were all amazing!! I got taken through from reception in a matter of 2 mins, the doc literally came up to see me before i had even hopped on the trolley, then he discussed it with a second doc, my IV line was in before i knew it, drugs were in and i was just chilling. Handed over to the med reg, he saw me and i was all done and a interim decision made at 5am so thats just 1.5 hours from start to finish. then i just chilled till i was taken to the ward at 6.30am, got wheeled up there and put into bed, nurse was in within 2 mins, offering me everything, obs done, breakfast given, docs in and appointment made for 11.45 and then i was out of there to st heliers, seen by the consultant in 10mins and was out 20mins later feeling SOOOOOOOOO much more reassured about everything.

All and all i can not fault them one bit (the first hospital i went to well thats another story lol)


----------



## chrisj22

How's things now B?

Settled a bit?


----------



## MissBC

chrisj22 said:


> How's things now B?
> 
> Settled a bit?


hmmmm a little yes just been chilling this avo after i got home, taking my meds no later than a min after i should be trying to prevent this coming back and so far its ok. Still itchy in parks and still have a rash in parts but its going slowly and im feeling a little more human which is nice. Just want my boy to come home for cuddles and food and a nice chilled night to end a hectic 3 days!

:thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

Don't blame you.

Glad you're feeling better. Nothing worse than having 'the itchies' as my mum calls it, pmsl...


----------



## MissBC

chrisj22 said:


> Don't blame you.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better. Nothing worse than having 'the itchies' as my mum calls it, pmsl...


lol at 'the itchies' they were FRIGGEN horrendous last night from 10pm-3am it was like some old school torture :crying: it wouldnt go away


----------



## MissBC

well woke up this morning a) not scratching 50 layers of skin off B) not swollen c) not struggling to breath d) not covered in a rash and e) IN MY OWN BED with my boy

YAY YAY YAY this marks the end of the 3 days of hospital visits and fingers crossed its all onwards and upwards from now

Taking the weekend to chill, relax, no training or cardio other than just going for light walkies down to the high street or round abouts just to feel healthy and then DB and i will sit down and plan whats gonna happen.

Quick chat with him last night was to drop the protein a bit as i dont need as much, up the carbs a little, keep the cals lowish and bring the cardio and training back in to a certain level, this willl all be done with monitoring how my body is feeling as i DO NOT WANT A RELAPSE.

Muscle mass is NOT my problem and never really has been i have more than enough and dont seem to loose it when dieting, its always been just getting lean enough so i need kickstart my metabolism and nail the diet for ultimate fat burning.

One big thing for me this time is i need to be a little more careful post comp, as i put far to much weight on this time on our post show holiday and the weeks after, i admit it i was stupid and over indulged but then i think it was the first comp, first post comp and i wasnt aware about how bad it could get, how free you feel when not dieting and and just how quickly it can come back on.... but i tell you i have learnt my lesson and wont be doing that again.

But the goal is to still drop fat from now till the end of the year and then start prep in jan again and hopefully if i can get the fat down more in the next 4-5 months then the prep will be alot less physically stressful on my body which is whats needed as i have been reading up and this viral/erythema/rash etc can VERY easily come back if your not careful.

So plans are being made, things need to be done but this weekend is just about chilling, sleeping, recovering and getting back to full health


----------



## MissBC

ps feeling a bit puffy in the face, restless and dizzy but i believe they are common side effects of the prednisone and thank god im only on a short intensive course.


----------



## DB

Recovery is all that matters now, if it was just a cold or a little chest infection then a day or 2 off cardio would have been more than enough, but seeing as it's actually a viral thing which has come on and made worse by stress and being run down we have to play it safe.

She is an meso/endomorph so finds it easy to build muscle and also gain fat so having a diet made up from high levels of protein doesn't do a great deal for her slow metabolism.

Tbh she could never train legs again and still have really thick quads and also the same applies with back. So abit of muscle wastage will be fine aslong as we can get her metabolism firing with more carbs. Carbs will also give her some much needed energy and hopefully once we've found a nice balance we can get her at a perfect place for a comp prep next April, healthy and ready to rock.


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Recovery is all that matters now, if it was just a cold or a little chest infection then a day or 2 off cardio would have been more than enough, but seeing as it's actually a viral thing which has come on and made worse by stress and being run down we have to play it safe.
> 
> She is an meso/endomorph so finds it easy to build muscle and also gain fat so having a diet made up from high levels of protein doesn't do a great deal for her *high metabolism.*
> 
> i assume you mean SH!T metabolism hahahahahaha
> 
> Tbh she could never train legs again and still have really thick quads and also the same applies with back. So abit of muscle wastage will be fine aslong as we can get her metabolism firing with more carbs. Carbs will also give her some much needed energy and hopefully once we've found a nice balance we can get her at a perfect place for a comp prep next April, healthy and ready to rock.
> 
> I am very lucky to have a nice thick back and quads, i have worked hard from the last show on bringing up my delts and my ass is changing shape which was also needed so i just now need to focus on nailing an ultimate fat burning diet and il be sorted and RIPPED come april :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jw007

DB said:


> Recovery is all that matters now, if it was just a cold or a little chest infection then a day or 2 off cardio would have been more than enough, but seeing as it's actually a viral thing which has come on and made worse by stress and being run down we have to play it safe.
> 
> She is an meso/endomorph so finds it easy to build muscle and also gain fat so having a diet made up from high levels of protein doesn't do a great deal for her high metabolism.
> 
> Tbh she could never train legs again and still have really thick quads *and also the same applies with back*. So abit of muscle wastage will be fine aslong as we can get her metabolism firing with more carbs. Carbs will also give her some much needed energy and hopefully once we've found a nice balance we can get her at a perfect place for a comp prep next April, healthy and ready to rock.


Thats gotta hurt a bit mate:lol: :lol: :lol:

Glad your on mend B:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> Thats gotta hurt a bit mate:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Glad your on mend B:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:yea my back and guns are beating barrys, thats REALLY gonna hit him where it hurts lol, I told him that in his new job as a PT if anyone wants to get bigger guns or back they should prob be passed onto me LOL


----------



## clarkey

Glad your feeling better Briar...will see you at Baz at the Brits ffs i will be fresh from 2wk holiday dont u dare even start with the tan and white teeth comments....Il be ready for your witty comments lol  (Lily Allen)


----------



## Linny

Sorry I've not been writing lately my brain signal gets lost before it hits my fingers :lol: I try to then think fck it cba:laugh: GLAD to see your on the mend, though still think your allergic to Barry's samples xxx


----------



## MissBC

clarkey said:


> Glad your feeling better Briar...will see you at Baz at the Brits ffs i will be fresh from 2wk holiday dont u dare even start with the tan and white teeth comments....Il be ready for your witty comments lol  (Lily Allen)


lily allen???? explain?

oh il be planning my abuse from today now that you have provided me with this information lol SUCKER


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> Sorry I've not been writing lately my brain signal gets lost before it hits my fingers :lol: I try to then think fck it cba:laugh: GLAD to see your on the mend, though still think your allergic to Barry's samples xxx


i think so too but i may just rape him in a minute to see if thats true or not....... :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

well still getting better so unfortunalty barry is not the problem LOL


----------



## MissBC

day 2 out of hospital now and YAY its getting there!

Seems the 8-9 hours of sleeping and no meds allows it to come back a little as i woke this morning with a bit of a swollen face and redness/rash around my eyes and also hands were a little swollen also but as soon as i take the meds, within about 40mins or so it all goes down

Bit puffy/bloated in the face and im not sure if thats the prednisone as i know that puffs you up alot or its the no cardio and normal food or a combination of both. as im not looking bloated anywhere else really just in the face.

i have to taper the prednisone down every 5 days but can do it sooner if i feel its getting better so i may start that tomorrow as the rash has not properly reappeared and i hate the possible and potential sides of taking high doses of the steroids. usual dose for them is 7.5mg and im taking 40mg a day so its a massive dose.

Will drop it to 30 tomorrow and see how i go for a few days and as long as it doesnt reappear il keep dropping it down as you CAN NOT just stop them it has to be done properly.


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> well woke up this morning a) not scratching 50 layers of skin off B) not swollen c) not struggling to breath d) not covered in a rash and e) IN MY OWN BED with my boy
> 
> YAY YAY YAY this marks the end of the 3 days of hospital visits and fingers crossed its all onwards and upwards from now
> 
> So plans are being made, things need to be done but this weekend is just about chilling, sleeping, recovering and getting back to full health


Hurrah! Glad to hear it seems to b getting better :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Hurrah! Glad to hear it seems to b getting better :thumb:


your telling me hun, it was a scary few days indeed just all the "not knowing"

haveing a nice chilled weekend and then back to a new plan as of monday... yet to be planned though LOL


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Glad to see your on the mend! Must be the KFC


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> your telling me hun, it was a scary few days indeed just all the "not knowing"
> 
> haveing a nice chilled weekend and then back to a new plan as of monday... yet to be planned though LOL


Ah yes plans -now I'm no longer injured I need to plan again.....where's the time????:laugh:


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey fatty 

Dont worry about the comp, like you say you are still young and have plenty of time to hit the big time - most champs dont peak until they are in their 30s! Still time for us both eh! If only I had your mass I would compete with you in April although only just giving birth I'm not sure I'd get in shape in time anyway - you've seen my current weight gain haha

Seriously though glad you are feeling better and on the mend, it was abit scary for a moment! anyway we can now all go out for dinner and not feel guilty! 

Love ya xx


----------



## MissBC

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey fatty
> 
> Dont worry about the comp, like you say you are still young and have plenty of time to hit the big time - most champs dont peak until they are in their 30s! Still time for us both eh! If only I had your mass I would compete with you in April although only just giving birth I'm not sure I'd get in shape in time anyway - you've seen my current weight gain haha
> 
> Seriously though glad you are feeling better and on the mend, it was abit scary for a moment! anyway we can now all go out for dinner and not feel guilty!
> 
> Love ya xx


Hey slag

thanks for your loves hehehe, about time you showed me some.

Loads of time to compete and there is no point putting my health at risk for a comp in november when i can just chill for a bit and compete in april.

DAM you having a baby, you said you would be on stage with me at Portsmith missy gggggggrrrrrr :cursing: oh well means that i get you to be my hairdresser again and i can play with baby while you do hehehe 

Yea im glad im better or atleast getting there, i was defo scared especially the 2nd hospital visit when my face was swollen and breathing changed etc.... but its all in the past now, got a new diet plan to take me over the next 4 months and a new way of training too so hopefully i can continue to make some good changes in the coming months to put me on stage looking better than i could have in november.

thanks for your nice messages and support over those few days babe your a gem

big love back at ya xx


----------



## MissBC

well new diet planned and im lowering the protein a bit and upping the carbs to try and boost my metabolism as its pretty **** or tends to be when i diet or slow dieting down so i need to try and speed it up over the next few months so that when i hit prep time it will be super fast lol (fingers crossed LOL)

So

Carbs - 93g

Protein - 148g

Fat - 36g

aimed to get in alot more meals over shakes and also alot more whole foods with substance and some fruit.

1- meal

2 - meal

3 - meal

4 - meal

5 - post workout shake

6 - meal

training

M - cross fit style training session

T - Arms/bent over row/lat pulldown/abs ------15-20min HIT

W - off

T - cross fit style training session

F - Shoulders --------15-20min HIT

S - off

S - 40-50min steady state cardio


----------



## Kate1976

Sounds like a plan missy - glad you are are feeling better


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Sounds like a well thought out plan, be intresting to see what the crossfit stuff does for you!


----------



## CharlieC25

MissBC said:


> thanks for your loves hehehe, about time you showed me some.
> 
> DAM you having a baby, you said you would be on stage with me at Portsmith missy gggggggrrrrrr :cursing: oh well means that i get you to be my hairdresser again and i can play with baby while you do hehehe
> 
> Yea im glad im better or atleast getting there, i was defo scared especially the 2nd hospital visit when my face was swollen and breathing changed etc.... but its all in the past now, got a new diet plan to take me over the next 4 months and a new way of training too so hopefully i can continue to make some good changes in the coming months to put me on stage looking better than i could have in november.
> 
> thanks for your nice messages and support over those few days babe your a gem
> 
> big love back at ya xx


Haha I always show you love you greedy mare - you get more than the husband  I have however just upgraded my GAY blackberry which I found out today does not have 3G hence my absolute SH*T internet access so hopefully from tmr when I have set everything up I will back on the Ukmuscle board with a vengeance 

I may have said I will be on stage with you at the Portsmouth but I dont believe I specified a particular year :lol: trust me if I could be on stage with ya in April I would but you and I both know I a) dont have the mass required to not look like a complete twig and B) am NEVER going to get in shape like I'd want after having the baby in (hopefully) Feb.

I think that you are going to look amazing in April - not competing in November will give your body time to lose the weight really slowly and under alot less stress so all this = good times!

Anyway prepare for muchos love on here from tmr biatch! BEND OVER! x


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Sounds like a plan missy - glad you are are feeling better





Merat said:


> Sounds like a well thought out plan, be intresting to see what the crossfit stuff does for you!


yea will be interesting to see what it does to my physique.... hopefully all the right things!

First workout session tonight and i swear to god i just about had a heart attack lol it was nuts but you know it doesnt last long so it kinda makes you keep going LOL

was gasping for air at the end and my throat felt like i was breathing through a straw so im guessing intensity level was good, took me about 20mins i think from start to finish and i was dripping hahahahaha

Felt really good after i had recovered though. I think im gonna like this  happy days :bounce:

Im just starting with 2 sessions a week at the mo and will maybe add another if i desire later on!


----------



## MissBC

CARLLLLLYYYYYY

hahahahaha love it and love ya missy

Well after that text i 'accidently' sent you on my way to visit i think you are getting more love that barry to LMAO :whistling:

YAY for sorting out your BB babe, are you getting a new phone or just an upgrade thing?

hmmmmmmmm i DO believe that you said next year for being on stage with me, but i think because you are knocked up with a bun in the oven and you like salt and vinegar squares to much i MAY let you off. Means you have to live through me again and you WILL be getting early morning and late evening cardio texts lol......you just WAIT.

All in good time with you being on stage bubbas are more important and you have all the time in the world after this one as no more babies = gym = diet = training = HENCH BIATCH (you still wont beat me but il let you try mwahahahahahah)

Thanks for your support babe, i have a good feeling about all this now, i know i can make some massive changes in my physique with this extra time meaning im gonna come in looking even better than i imagined all hopefully with none of this extreme physical stress that has caused me to get sick and run down.

looking forward to the love babes, FINAFRICKINGLY  xxxxx


----------



## Greyphantom

nice to see you are back to normal, what ever that is...


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> nice to see you are back to normal, what ever that is...


LOL yea not sure what normal is but im back at about that LOL

:thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice to see you are getting back to normal B..

Scary sh1t TBH


----------



## MissBC

welllllll half way through the first week back to it and feeling suprisingly good.

Had my first cross fit session monday = gasping for breath, heart attack material, about 2 hours to recover but BOY did it feel good. Took like 25mins and i was done which was even better and i was aching all over the next day

thoughts - i can see its going to be a nice addition to my new training plan and i think its going to work very well. Good for the mind being nice and short too, so life can still go on without it being totally dominated by training, cardio and diet.

Then just my normal session of arms, 2 compund back exercises, abs and HIT last night

WORD OF WARNING - dont train abs then try do running HIT = BAD cramp = me rolling on the floor in pain = others steering at my funny in the gym :lol:

I was also talking to DB about it last night and its so funny how when your on a diet but not in prep mode its so much easier to do. Im actually enjoying the diet plan, everything is just as strict as if i was prepping, but because i DONT HAVE TO DO IT, it seems so much more enjoyable. Not one thought of cheating and i think its cause i know if i want something i can have it. My aim is to stick with the diet daily but if i have a dinner out planned or we are going somewhere or i just crave something then i will have it but if not then there are no set cheats or anything its just i have the ability to eat something else if i want to.

I had a week off training, cardio and diet with the hospital sh1t last week and that mixed with all the fluids pumped into my veins and the meds/steroids i was given needless to say i was BLOATED and puffed up like a balloon. However i have leaned out again already so fingers crossed no damage done and i can continue to work on things now rather than having gone backwards.

Also ffs for all those that dont think its a good idea to have a rest from things every now and again THINK AGAIN, i was SUPRISED at how much of a difference a week off makes, more food, junk food too, no cardio and no training. The pump in the gym has been unreal, so much so that last night my bis and tris were completely numb and i actually couldnt train them anymore, i had veins popping out everywhere and i actually looked better in terms of physique and shape etc. So if you dont think you need it or are scared of taking a break honeslty DO IT.

anyyyyyyyyyy way

nothing more to report really diet is going down well, food is nice and im enjoying it. Training is going well too.

Nice weekend away this weekend with DB to chill and then again for the Brits so its all happy days.

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

mick_the_brick said:


> Nice to see you are getting back to normal B..
> 
> Scary sh1t TBH


your telling me, i was cacking it when i woke up on wed morning with my whole face swollen and with it being hard to breathe. I never want that to happen ever again :ban:


----------



## Beklet

Glad to hear you're feeling better now 

I've been looking into Crossfit myself, as my speed and endurance for roller derby are sadly lacking!!!  Typically, there's sod all near me - closest is London :sad:

The breathing through a straw feeling you got is what I get after trying to skate fast round a track lol so at least I'll be used to it!!


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> I've been looking into Crossfit myself, as my speed and endurance for roller derby are sadly lacking!!!  Typically, there's sod all near me - closest is London :sad:


just make it up yourself babe? thats what DB and I did for me.

Pick compund kinda exercises and look at some vids on youtube and just pick like 7-8 exercises at high reps and do them non stop.


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> just make it up yourself babe? thats what DB and I did for me.
> 
> Pick compund kinda exercises and look at some vids on youtube and just pick like 7-8 exercises at high reps and do them non stop.


That's pretty much what I plan to do


----------



## MissBC

Haven't updated in a while so thought id just pop something in here LOL



Training is going OK&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. I started at a new gym (if you can call it that) in my work building as I now work for Nuffield Health so we have a lil gym on the ground floor, its not BAD but its by all means NOT great. There is hardly anyone in there, there is not enough stuff to keep me amused and I have found after just 3 weeks I have lost ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL motivation to train and I don't like it. :cursing:

With this new job I work in the head office at Nuffield and once my CRB comes back I will be starting in the Nuffield gym 2 days a week and the head office 3 days a week. The gym is about 1 mile from home so I have decided im going to move down to that gym now to start training as I cant take it in this gym anymore I really cant. I don't want to train, I hate going there and my workouts are ****. So I need to get back into a motivating environment and I think its being in a busy gym that can do that.

Food wise is ok, I almost don't like having the option to have treats and it makes me think about food more than I did when I was on a diet, however its nice for the mind to be able to do that and have the option to go out for dinner if I want not to mention being nice to have food with my boy. I have my base diet of about 1300 cals and then if I want a treat I can have it or I just stick to the diet I have set, its varied and yummy so I don't get bored. During the week is easy as im at work and I prepare my food anyway as I always have to make barrys lunch so making mine at the same time makes sense. Weekends tend to be a bit more lax but I think I may just try and be a little more strict on the weekends as the goal is to still drop weight slowly over the next 4 months but I don't think that's happening as much as I would like. Haven't weighed myself since I was in hospital and I don't plan on it. I will go on how I look and how clothes fit and I will only weigh myself when I start my prep next year. Its nice being away from the head fcuk of the scales LOL. 

Any way that's about it, loving life, loving my boy, loving that im over that friggen horrible sick time and NOT loving that its getting colder :ban:

 xxxxxxxxx
​


----------



## MissBC

eeekkkk i keep forgetting to update but tbh nothing has changed well not yet......

I am at the stage now when i cant handle being able to do what i want. I was talking to Jem about it on the weekend and also DB last night and im very much an all or nothing person i cant do 'ahhh do whatever' with regards to diet and training.

I need to either not diet or diet properly none of this inbetween stuff as i have lost ALLLLL motivation to do anything. I was stuck in a **** gym so lost motivation to train properly and i had no focus or goal with regards to my diet so again lost all motivation and found myself eating for no reason.

Im not liking how i look at the moment and i have decided im going to start dieting as of monday. Monday is about 29 weeks from the show. Im going to start a prep properly but with the minimum ,in terms of cardio, but enough to still drop weight. Im also thinking of taking a different diet approach for the rest of the year before i go back to carb cycling in the beginning of next year.

The plan is to either look at low low cals and some fasted cardio thrown in there OR keto with fasted cardio for the next 9 weeks.

Then 2 weeks off (but being VERY careful not to rebound) but taking the time off over xmas and new years.

Then start 17 weeks out with my carb cycling again or maybe keto depending on if i have done it now or not.

SOOOOO im trying to do some research on keto and some kinda interesting diet plans for that and also other methods of getting the fat off thats different to carb cycling.

I am not TOOOO concerned about loosing a bit of muscle mass at this stage, if it happens, as tbh i have some to loose if im to fit the look of the bodyfitness class (going on what i saw at the finals) and i have retained alot of muscle for along time so muscle memory will come back into play closer to comp time to bring back up the bits that i need to. My main concern is getting lean enough and thats my total focus for the next 29 weeks and i need to ensure i plan not for this to happen progressively over the coming months.

I want to get back to it, i need my focus back and i need a goal otherwise i just lack the will to do it.

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Beklet

Keto doesn't get much better than a medium rare rib eye steak, with pepper sauce made from butter, cream, pepper and a drop of brandy, with a huge leafy salad..... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

I know i was saying to DB last night its so easy to eat out on keto which would be nice as since im not in PROPER prep mode and this will be a long time dieting.... i can still go out for food with him and others meaning i will still have a life all while still eating out and STILL be sticking with my diet plan all while enjoying it!

How hard is it to eat chicken with bacon and cheese on top with a salad????

Or salmon or a nice steak DROOL

Or making a home made chicken bacon and avacado salad

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm YUMMY


----------



## Greyphantom

oh c'mon... youre making me hungry... 

Glad to hear you are getting on with getting on there Bri... plan sounds good and always makes you feel better... like youre achieving something instead of standing still... good luck with it all...


----------



## MissBC

Barry and I in the lorikeet sanctuary at Woburn Abbey. It was like they hadnt been fed for weeks. We had a little pot of nectar in our hands and we were swamped within 2 seconds of entering hence the shock laughter of us both eeeeekkkkkkkk






(cant friggen figure out how to embed)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

loool thats too funny, barrys bald head seems like a comfy place for animals :lol:


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> Barry and I in the lorikeet sanctuary at Woburn Abbey. It was like they hadnt been fed for weeks. We had a little pot of nectar in our hands and we were swamped within 2 seconds of entering hence the shock laughter of us both eeeeekkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cant friggen figure out how to embed)


Please tell me it shat on his head....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

CRAAAAAAAAIIIIGGG DAAAAAAAVVVIIIDDD! :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

That is sooo freaking funny... those birds were licking Baz's head and chewing on his neck... lmao... you looked so nervous Bri... and god they were noisy...


----------



## Kate1976

Now that is some funny **** 

Love the pervy one nomming on your arm...lol!


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Please tell me it shat on his head....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


no shat on my arm thats why you hear me yelling 'nooooooooo' during it as it shat down my arm


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Now that is some funny ****
> 
> Love the pervy one nomming on your arm...lol!


i know he was proper having a go.... smooth operator licking all the way up my arm, i bet he was aiming for some boob but never made it in time!! LOL


----------



## MissBC

right time to find some info on planning a keto diet hmmmmmmmmmmm i cant do here are the foods pick what you want on a daily basis, for the most part i need a daily planned out diet with the odd acception of dinner out here and there will will still be keto proof.

I THINK this is the approach i will take but will discuss it with the boss tonight


----------



## Beklet

Lyle McDonald is keto man, from what I gather - not read all of his book myself but he seems to have the science down can email you some stuff if youwant (and I can find it)


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> Lyle McDonald is keto man, from what I gather - not read all of his book myself but he seems to have the science down can email you some stuff if youwant (and I can find it)


yea i have seen his name round and about! if you have some stuff id love you to email me babe! il pm you my address xx


----------



## MissBC

Right diet sorted

Keeping the cals a little higher than a comp prep diet as i need to not use all options as its gonna be a long time dieting and if i go to low that = good weight loss but an early plateau with no where to move.

I dont wanna end up doing 2 hours cardio on 1000 cals and still have weight to loose.

So from today

Cals 1674

P 158.7g

C 18.2g

F 109.8g

So far day one is ok, feeling a little hungry but ok


----------



## Conscript

Good luck MissBC... :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Hola my little love muffin 

Haven't been on here for a while so thought I would drop in to say HEY! diet sounds good - you have no idea how much I'm looking forward to chicken and brocolli again 

xx


----------



## MissBC

CharlieC25 said:


> Hola my little love muffin
> 
> Haven't been on here for a while so thought I would drop in to say HEY! diet sounds good - you have no idea how much I'm looking forward to chicken and brocolli again
> 
> xx


hey missy bun in the oven MILF..... WHERE HAVE U BEEN i have bbmd you for the last 3 days with NO REPLY gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr B1tch

Diet is going well just about to update but im SICK :ban: got a bad cold and feeling like poop but im solidering on

xxxxxx


----------



## MissBC

welllllllllllllllllllll

Diet started monday and so far so good, was hungry monday/tue/wed but today not so bad.

Feeling **** in general but not sure if thats from keto or the fact that im full of the cold, sore throat, so blocked up, headache, fatigue, aches and sneezing like there is NO tomorrow. So not sure i can distinguish if im going through glycogen depleation and going into ketosis as i feel POOP anyway LOL

Went to gym monday but not been since as i havent had one ounce of energy, usually when im sick i could still go but i think being sick in conjunction with no carbs for 3 days is not the best combination. Will head back to the gym tomorrow and get back into the swing of things. Diet has been spot on so fingers crossed missing the gym for 3 days wont be that big of a deal. If i was in prep mode id still be going thats for sure but being that ive just recenelty been in and out of hospital im not playing games with my body/heath at the moment.

Other than that all is well and im liking bacon and eggies for breakfast LOL


----------



## Team1

Ouch on the Keto

Can undertand you on the ll or nothing comment a page back. It cant be easy to be ****ing around with dieting when so far away from the target

For me its probably more productive to just go fat out for a few weeks, than merry along on a half ars3d diet for several.

Whens the show date?

Oh and good luck


----------



## MissBC

Team1 said:


> Ouch on the Keto
> 
> Can undertand you on the ll or nothing comment a page back. It cant be easy to be ****ing around with dieting when so far away from the target
> 
> For me its probably more productive to just go fat out for a few weeks, than merry along on a half ars3d diet for several.
> 
> Whens the show date?
> 
> Oh and good luck


It will be harder on such a long stretch but will be sooooo worth it in the long run, i got sick from over doing things a few weeks back (a few pages back) and ended up in hospital so it has to be slow and steady wins the race i think.

Show is april 30th :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## kitt81

i do a keto style of eating too!! not bad getting sausages and bacon for brekky!! what i do now though is i will have a carb meal before training and then post workout vitargo and fruit then the next meal have some white rice/spuds with it. i find i get a better workout.

my next show all being well is end of april too!!! dont plan on starting prep though til jan, but that may change next mth!!

hope you feeling better now too babes!! its sh1t getting sick when you are on a roll with training!!xxxxx


----------



## DB

kitt81 said:


> *i do a keto style of eating too!! *not bad getting sausages and bacon for brekky!! what i do now though is i will have a *carb meal before training and then post workout vitargo and fruit then the next meal have some white rice/spuds with it.* i find i get a better workout.
> 
> my next show all being well is end of april too!!! dont plan on starting prep though til jan, but that may change next mth!!
> 
> hope you feeling better now too babes!! its sh1t getting sick when you are on a roll with training!!xxxxx


3 of your meals contain carbs? Thats not keto! :lol:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> 3 of your meals contain carbs? Thats not keto! :lol:


x2 :confused1:


----------



## kitt81

lol i know that doesnt make sense now ive read it again!! what it should have said is that i DID do a keto style of diet. apologies!!! my bad lol!!! i keep carbs for around workout time and non training days i have protein and fats and veg.

i will be back to keto diet for prep though as i find it much easier to cope with than low carbs.


----------



## CharlieC25

Bonjour my dear!

Crap on the sickness, that is no good - tell Barry to stop infecting you with things 

I am good although getting mahoosive now although boobies also following suit so I cannot complain too much just wish my 2 ass's would shrink somewhat :lol:

Although as I just bbm'd you there is only 10wks to go till the stitch comes out and I've just realised how unprepared I am! So on a mission this weekend to try and get things together and catch up on degree studies as fell behind slightly at the weekend due to going to the Npa Finals (what a mission that day was!)

Hunger for the gym is brewing steadily so cant wait till we can talk weights and reps again!

Anyway sounds like things are going well, looking forward to cheering you on in April - would you like me to make a banner? :tongue: x


----------



## CharlieC25

Where are the updates on this journal BIATCH!


----------



## MissBC

welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll yes i have been slack but nothing new to report REALLY until nowish....

So i have been training as per and eating healthy with some junk thrown in there aswell and thats kinda been it in terms of training/diet

However those of you who read my journal will recal when i had that MASSIVE rash and was in and out of hospital for 4 days not knowing what was going on. Well as i said back then the docs thought it was a severe virus that my body was fighting off at the time that caused it all to go NUTS.

Since then however i have been sick a few more times just with colds and flu etc, i got sick again last monday and was FECKING SICK ON MY BDAY FFS, and i was still sick yesterday. But the thing is it was never just cold symptoms or flu symptoms it was a combination of the most random problmes.

Since last monday i have suffered with

Blocked sinus and ears

Raw burning throat

Chest infection

Sick to my stomach feeling

No appetite

Diarrohea

All over body aches

Joint pain

Chronic physical exhaustion

Mental exhaustion and

Sleep problems

Lower back pain with referred symptoms into bottom and top of hams +++++++

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo went to the doc last night as i was fed up and she said that she thinks i have POST VIRAL FATIGUE SYNDROME, which can occur after any viral infection, with the virus often persisting in the muscles, brain and blood vessels. Symptoms range from mild muscle tiredness to profound fatigue, aching arms and legs, depression, loss of appetite and various other diverse symptoms one of which is extreme coldness of the extremities, often associated with episodes of sweating and everything else listed above. On top of that i do now have an active virus.

There is nothing really they can do apart from advise me to rest up and chill to allow my body time to recover. I have been put on 5 days on antibiotics for the active virus and also anti sickness meds adn also been given some hefty pain killers.

She also said that starting a new job in the last months wont have helped as it will be a WHOLE new set of bugs im being exposed to. Thing is i cant have time off work as i havent been there long enough to earn any sick days and i have already had to take 5 days unpaid sickness due to my hospital stint.

Unfortunatly im gonna have to just REST which i dont like the sound of but i start my prep on the 3rd Jan so these next 3 weeks are super important.

Under Barrys instruction i am dropping all weights for 3 weeks which is gonna BE A KILLER :crying: but im still going to be doing some cardio/walkies as i will go MAD not being able to do anything.

They say light exercise can be benificial aslong as you dont push yourself to much so i figure some walknig/cardio will be ok aslong as its not HIT.

I may throw a yoga or pilates class in there every now and again as they run them at work so be silly not to and i will keep in some core/ab work just to keep me sain.

I will be keeping my fluids high and introducing loads of fruit and vege and trying to keep the diet as healthy as possible as i just need to take allllllllllllllllll stresses off my body.

When it comes to prep time i just need to make it as easy as possible so il combine cardio with walking to work or doing cardio in the office/gym before work so im not going out in the cold etc and just making sure througout the whole process sleep is a priority and im resting as and when i can.

BIT annoying yes but something that il overcome once again and im sure ni 3 weeks time il be fighting fit ready to attack my prep

BRING IT ON BIATCH


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

woot an update! Sorry to hear youve been poorly! But knowing you this is just yet another hurdle for you to jump over


----------



## MissBC

Merat said:


> woot an update! Sorry to hear youve been poorly! But knowing you this is just yet another hurdle for you to jump over


indeedy superrat..... life is boring without obstacles and you never are more proud and satisfied when overcoming it if its been a test and a struggle to get there!


----------



## Team1

get well soon. that sounds like it would jst wear you down that!

When does prep start in ernest? be good if you were in the way of doing short bits of cardio every day i suppose...you know what its like trying to start cardio after a lay off. I hate it!


----------



## MissBC

Team1 said:


> get well soon. that sounds like it would jst wear you down that!
> 
> When does prep start in ernest? be good if you were in the way of doing short bits of cardio every day i suppose...you know what its like trying to start cardio after a lay off. I hate it!


Prep starts 3rd Jan.... I WILL be starting no matter what lol

Im just doing the odd walk when i feel like it at the moment tbh, nothing i dont wanna do or dont feel like doing as i want my body to be as rested and chilled as possible for when it comes to prep time as there is NO way i aint stepping on stage again in april and may.... i have a WHOLE new package to bring to the stage this time and nothing will stop me


----------



## MissBC

nothing to report apart from the above

Antiobiotics have done there job and im feeling ok

its KILLING me not being able to train but just for my minds sake i may just pop up and do a light all over body workout to keep me sane, nothing to stressful for the body but something to make me feel better.

Other than that, eating healthy with a few treats and enjoying life as much as you can in the snow

T minus 13 days till i start dieting again EEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK (cant wait though, gonna look so much better this year so im excited to see it)


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> nothing to report apart from the above
> 
> Antiobiotics have done there job and im feeling ok
> 
> *its KILLING me not being able to train* but just for my minds sake i may just pop up and do a light all over body workout to keep me sane, nothing to stressful for the body but something to make me feel better.
> 
> Other than that, eating healthy with a few treats and enjoying life as much as you can in the snow
> 
> T minus 13 days till i start dieting again EEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK (cant wait though, gonna look so much better this year so im excited to see it)


Feel your pain - I can now finally train again, though not legs for another fortnight - a physio has finally listened to me and got it all sorted


----------



## MissBC

WELLLL

That time has come again where i will be embarking on a massive 17 week journey to bring a FAR better package to the stage than i did in my first show in 2010.

So as said above i was diagnosed with Post Viral Fatigue Syndrome which can occur after any viral infection, with the virus often persisting in the muscles, brain and blood vessels. Symptoms range from mild muscle tiredness to profound fatigue, aching arms and legs, depression, loss of appetite and various other diverse symptoms one of which is extreme coldness of the extremities, often associated with episodes of sweating and everything else listed above. On top of that i do now have an active virus. There was nothing really they could do or give me apart from advise me to rest up and chill to allow my body time to recover.

SO i have not trained now for 5 weeks and its killed me..... But i feel so much better than i have in a long time so im happy i did it. Despite feeling like all my muscles have gone and im fat i know it was for the benefit of my health and so i need to just get over those feelings and crack on. I have been sooooo looking forward to starting my prep and now its here. Back to training, back to cardio and back on my diet and i cant wait.

I have taken that time to rest as much as i can, eat like a normal person and just enjoy normal life which i have done and i feel so ready to smash this diet and prep. I know my muscles will return straight away, muscle memory is a good thing and before i stopped training i had made good gains in all the places i wanted to improve to make the package a whole lot better than it was at my first show in 2010. I have bigger shoulders, biceps and triceps and im gonna have slightly thicker abs and leaner bum and hams and then all going well il be looking spot on when i step on stage April 30th.

So sorted my diet and training today and its going to be carb cycling again as it worked really well last time

*Low* - 179g Protein 29.3g Carbs 48g Fats

*Med * - 188g protein	67.3g Carbs 44g Fats

*High* - 158.5g protein 122.5g Carbs 32g Fats

Training - Mon, Tue, Thur and Sat

Rest days - Wed, Fri, Sun

Cardio - Mon - Sun - 60mins pre breakfast

So far thats as it is, and will be changed throughout the 17 weeks

Being that i will have no life for 17 weeks i can prob try and update this a little more often on how things are going

 HAPPY DAYS

BRING IT ON 

xx


----------



## Guest

Good luck MissDB, no doubt you will smash it this year


----------



## eezy1

what do u bench and squat?? looking good =p


----------



## LittleChris

What show is it for? Apologies if you have already stated.


----------



## MissBC

Before training (this was not the worst pic BY FAR)










1st show 2010


----------



## ah24

Good luck Briar! See you and Baz at Pompey I'm sure


----------



## MissBC

eezy1 said:


> what do u bench and squat?? looking good =p


Dont do either anymore as i dont need to but used to

Squat - 110kg for reps

and never really have benched as i have fake boobies....


----------



## MissBC

LittleChris said:


> What show is it for? Apologies if you have already stated.


Doing Nabba south east area April 30th and Portsmouth May 8th


----------



## MissBC

ah24 said:


> Good luck Briar! See you and Baz at Pompey I'm sure


You competing there adam? yea we will see you at some stage im sure


----------



## LittleChris

Is that the actual date then for Portsmouth? Somebody said it was May 8th, but can't find any information...


----------



## MissBC

LittleChris said:


> Is that the actual date then for Portsmouth? Somebody said it was May 8th, but can't find any information...


Portsmouth is 8th may yes


----------



## ah24

Nah, I'm enjoying being a fatty too much lol...sitting down with Harold and putting plans together this week to start tightening things up but will prob be competing at either Kent show in Aug or Brum again in Sept.

Will be at Pompey though as only an hour n 10mins away


----------



## MissBC

ah24 said:


> Nah, I'm enjoying being a fatty too much lol...sitting down with Harold and putting plans together this week to start tightening things up but will prob be competing at either Kent show in Aug or Brum again in Sept.
> 
> Will be at Pompey though as only an hour n 10mins away


cool cool we'll see you there then...


----------



## BabyYoYo

All the best hun, will follow 

x


----------



## yummymummy79

I won't say good luck with it all as you won't need it! Hope you enjoy it and get the results you're hoping for. Will keep an eye on this too, like to see what the girlies are up to, helps with motivation. Hoping to make it to the gym tomorrow and get back into it all.


----------



## MissBC

thanks girls, im looking forward to seeing how i can look 2nd time around xx


----------



## MissBC

I dont wanna go to bed tonight cause it means waking up tomorrow and for the next 17 weeks having to do cardio LOL


----------



## Raptor

MissBC said:


> I dont wanna go to bed tonight cause it means waking up tomorrow and for the next 17 weeks having to do cardio LOL


Lol im in the same boat, although not 17 weeks.. but will be following a strict regime.... heeeelp lol


----------



## Jem

All the best with this prep Bri - exciting eh  I'm on the fasted cardio as of tomorrow morning also ...had 3 weeks off it. Gotta love it ...right ? x


----------



## MissBC

Day one cardio done, new headphones on, loads of new music on my ipod and all rugged up warm........... was hard but to be expected and felt so good getting back to it, some more food soon then off for my first training session in 5 weeks........ LOVE IT


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> All the best with this prep Bri - exciting eh  I'm on the fasted cardio as of tomorrow morning also ...had 3 weeks off it. *Gotta love it ...right ? *x


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....... i will do my best to try and learn to love it haha x


----------



## stephy

good luck lovely! il be following again  xx


----------



## MissBC

stephy said:


> good luck lovely! il be following again  xx


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

thanks sweetie xx


----------



## MissBC

Trained shoulder, hams, glutes and abs and wasnt as weak as i thought i would be after 5 weeks off training.

Felt so nice to be back in the gym though and the pump in my shoulder was awesome  LOVE IT

Food going down well and all prepped for tomorrow... as much as its a pain in the asS being super organized is really nice.

First day back at work tomorrow so i can imagine some fatigue setting in over the next few days as cardio is going to be early  Oh well, needs must, already lost water and bloat from my face as per DB so thats a nice plus after not even one full day


----------



## suliktribal

Sounds like you had a good first day back at gym!


----------



## MissBC

Right day 5 and im feeling ok, had a MASSIVE dip in energy on wendesday and i literally had to drag my ass around doing cardio. Today i was up at friggen 5.45am for cardio as i started work at 7.............that was disgusting but i will have a minor sleep in tomorrow maybe till 8 and do cardio then.

Feeling and seeing and looking like i have changed, face has thinned out alot and leaner and less bloated in the stomach area. I feel less 'wobbly' lol.

Had 3 sessions back in the gym and BOY were they hard, i felt so weak but i figured i would be after 5 weeks off training, so i took it in my stride and worked to my limit and i have ached all over every day this week lol.

Feels so nice being back in the gym, its like a part of my life and having that kind time off was horrible. I love the way that you feel after being in the gym.

So week one almost done with, im not having a cheat this week i dont think, wanna get settled into the routine and swing of things before i do that and im not craving anything just yet since its only been 5 days.

All n all its going well, i know its going to be a hard 17 weeks but im sooooo much more ready for it this time around


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey there B... good to see you have the hunger back and will be following with interest as always... new year new goals new wins hey...


----------



## Kate1976

MissBC said:


> Right day 5 and im feeling ok, had a MASSIVE dip in energy on wendesday and i literally had to drag my ass around doing cardio. Today i was up at friggen 5.45am for cardio as i started work at 7.............that was disgusting but i will have a minor sleep in tomorrow maybe till 8 and do cardio then.
> 
> Feeling and seeing and looking like i have changed, face has thinned out alot and leaner and less bloated in the stomach area. I feel less 'wobbly' lol.
> 
> Had 3 sessions back in the gym and BOY were they hard, i felt so weak but i figured i would be after 5 weeks off training, so i took it in my stride and worked to my limit and i have ached all over every day this week lol.
> 
> Feels so nice being back in the gym, its like a part of my life and having that kind time off was horrible. I love the way that you feel after being in the gym.
> 
> So week one almost done with, im not having a cheat this week i dont think, wanna get settled into the routine and swing of things before i do that and im not craving anything just yet since its only been 5 days.
> 
> All n all its going well, i know its going to be a hard 17 weeks but im sooooo much more ready for it this time around


Looks like all is going well B...give it a few weeks and you will be back up to full strength no probs


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Hey there B... good to see you have the hunger back and will be following with interest as always... *new year new goals **new wins **hey*...


I like it..... thats the plan anyway!


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Looks like all is going well B...give it a few weeks and you will be back up to full strength no probs


Yea getting there hunny, we all know the first week is the worst! But im stronger already after 3 workouts and got everything coming back to where it should be!  you starting monday yes? YES?  you know where i am if you need me xx


----------



## Linny

Stay healthy, keep smiling & bloody smash it B  xx


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> Stay healthy, keep smiling & bloody smash it B  xx


thanks sweetie, thats what i plan on doing  cant wait to see the improved B up there


----------



## MissBC

welll week 2 is going well

weigh in on sat (so only 5 days on the diet) and i was 1.4kg down - so just over 3 lbs in 5 days

Not to bad considering i think (imo) i will have gained a little muscle in that first week back training since i havent trained for 5 weeks, but that could be utter bullsh1t and im just making i up.

First week as hard in the gym, i was soooo tired and felt sooo weak but i pushed through it and i have my training mojo back but i QUICKLY loose patience with all the 'new years resolution' people taking over my weights grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, they turn up all kitted out in their new gym gear, new ipod and NOT A CLUE what they are doing and they have NO gym etittic at all.... ggggrrrrrrrrr makes me angry on occasion but i just use that to train harder.

I forgot to weigh myself monday to see what the total was for a full week of dieting but im not fussed and might just keep it to saturdays now.

I didnt have a cheat meal as i didnt feel that i needed one after just one week of dieting but depending on how i go depends on if i get one this week, i think with me its not going to be a planned every week thing, more that if i reach target i will, if i dont then prob not. All depending on how barry thinks im going.

Back to work now and time to crack on with week 2, its going so fast already

B


----------



## Kate1976

What per week lbs loss are you looking for in the early stages b? How is Am cardio going?

Are you going to get a new suit this year...thinking of recycling mine or perhaps hiring one this yr?


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> What per week lbs loss are you looking for in the early stages b? How is Am cardio going?
> 
> Are you going to get a new suit this year...thinking of recycling mine or perhaps hiring one this yr?


babe looking for 3ish lbs a week babe, i know i have put on muscle since the last show so im looknig to be the sameish weight than i was last time on stage but leaner and bigger 

AM cardio is ok, getting easier as the days go on lol, its just hard at the mo going out with aching legs ALLLLL THE TIME lol

Im using the same suit, spent enough on it last time and it looked soo pretty that i thought why not!


----------



## eezy1

ur fit =] gd luck with whatever it is ur doin. i only really looked at the pics =p


----------



## MissBC

Going well, 2 weeks down now and i have dropped just over 2kgs

Im aiming for about 2lbs a week which will sit me leaner on stage with more muscle than last time (all going to plan that is)

Cardio is fine now, im well into the swing of things and diet is pretty good, its weird how much my mind has changed this time compared to the last prep! i was fighting all the way with prep last time, i was rebelling every step of the way but now i know what it feels like to stand on stage, what it feels like to look like that and how much i loved every second of it! So my mindset is so much better as i know what the end result of this hard work is going to be!

Another week to go and this tuesday is my first cheat, for our anniversary i paid for DB and i to do an Italian Pizza making course! There is only one proper Italian cooking school in london and they do a specific pizza making course so we are going to spend three hours creating YUMMMY food and getting to sit down at eat it all at the end! And that my friends is going to be my first cheat meal....... and its gonna be a whopper, then we may just have to get some sweet treats on the way home for dessert 

BRING IT ON


----------



## Greyphantom

Sharesies... hmmm pizza... sounds like the plan is going well B...


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Sharesies... hmmm pizza... sounds like the plan is going well B...


cant wait till tuesday its been hard going for the last 2 weeks, so many cravings


----------



## Kate1976

Good weight drop missy...enjoy the treats tomorrow  Don't know how u managed to make those cupcakes and not even lick the spoon?


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Good weight drop missy...enjoy the treats tomorrow  Don't know how u managed to make those cupcakes and not even lick the spoon?


LOL it was friggen hard... i reckon the spoon got to within an inch of my mouth but i resisted I DID I DID...... no licky spoonie!










Barry LOVES the cupcakes (for those not on facebook i made him cookies and cream cupcakes yesterday ALL WHILE DIETING)

CANT WAIT FOR FOOD TOMORROW whoop whoop


----------



## Greyphantom

Damn Bri... any chance of those making it to the GP if youre going or the show in May, then I will def be going!!! have a good day to day guys... enjoy the pizza making...


----------



## MissBC

PIZZA PIZZA PIZZA PIZZA FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



me..............excited....................never


----------



## MissBC

Tired

Hungry

Bored

Sore

yup, prep is going well


----------



## MissBC

Trained back yesterday, doms in lats are KILLING ME

Chins 4 sets of 8

Bent over row 4 sets 12 reps 60kg

Lat pull down 4 sets of 10 reps wide grip 50kg

Hyperextensions 3 sets till my back was cramping BAD

EZ bar 21's 3 grips x 4 sets

DB hammers 12kg each hand

Ab roll outs till my abs were cramping BAD


----------



## MissBC

Quick shoulders today after work

DB shoulder press 5 sets 10-12 reps 10kg warm up, 16kg, 18kg, 20kg, 20kg each hand (didnt have a spotter so couldnt get to 22kg as i cant get them up from my lap)

DB lat raises 8kg each hand

Plate front raises 10kg plate

EZ upright rows

DONE


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice work on the shoulder press B... makes me feel more like a big girl than normal *mental note start lifting more*


----------



## MissBC

god i cant wait for our holiday that makes this prep alllllll worth it


----------



## Kate1976

Where are u guys going for ur break B? How did the cheaty go?


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Where are u guys going for ur break B? How did the cheaty go?


 Going to the Caribbean babe CANT FRIGGEN WAIT

2 weeks in paradise 

Pizza cheat was AMAZING..... ate so much and it tasted sooooo goood


----------



## MXD

Mmm yum lol those cakeys look lush! You're gonna have a brill time on hol, jelous much!


----------



## MissBC

MXD said:


> Mmm yum lol those cakeys look lush! You're gonna have a brill time on hol, jelous much!


they were amazing, my best cupcakes YET and i have sooooo many more recipes to make after i got loads of cupcake related stuff for xmas 

yea holiday will be amazing, get back from that holiday in june and then december we are off to NZ to see my family (havent been home in 3 years)


----------



## MXD

As if! Whenever I diet I love cooking cakes and randomly start to rape all my mates with cake :laugh:

Think its one of those transference satisfaction things lol, any good recipe links? Would like to make some oreo muffin variation I think.. drooll 

How often are your and baz's cheats atm?

That will be great to go back I'd imagine


----------



## MissBC

MXD said:


> As if! Whenever I diet I love cooking cakes and randomly start to rape all my mates with cake :laugh:
> 
> Think its one of those transference satisfaction things lol, any good recipe links? Would like to make some oreo muffin variation I think.. drooll
> 
> How often are your and baz's cheats atm?
> 
> That will be great to go back I'd imagine


will post some recipes later, cardio time 

baz is not dieting yet, he starts day after valentines day but im having them once a week but may change to every 2 weeks depending on fat loss!

Yea will be nice to see my family and also to take barry back to my homeland to meet everyone and see where i grew up etc


----------



## MissBC

Well dropped another 1kg this week, which is ok but i would have liked a little more! May up the cardio a bit this week and see how i get on but not sure just yet! will speak with the boss and see what he advises....

cheat last night and was ok..... not GREAT but ok

Turkey crown roast with trimmings and then PEANUTBUTTER cheesecake for dessert and then more cheesecake when we got home from dinner hehehehe 

Was a nice treat but cardio felt so nice this morning even though i didnt get out to do it till like 11am OPPSIE

Another week ahead and this one is going to be better than the last


----------



## Beklet

MissBC said:


> they were amazing, my best cupcakes YET and i have sooooo many more recipes to make after i got loads of cupcake related stuff for xmas
> 
> yea holiday will be amazing, get back from that holiday in june and then december we are off to NZ to see my family (havent been home in 3 years)


I got a cakey book for my birthday - looks good and even has savoury muffins - Mmm feta and olive yum!


----------



## MissBC

Training last night

Shoulders/hams/calves

Clean and press 35kg 5 sets x 12 reps

10kg DB lat raises 4 sets

10kg DB Arnold press 4 sets

10kg Plate front raises 4 sets

Laying leg curls 5 sets working up to 56kg

SLDL with 5okg 4 sets

GLute/ham machine 4 sets each leg

supposed to do abs but was fecked

Cardio done as per and its not bad tbh  will get harder though hahaha


----------



## MissBC

Beklet said:


> I got a cakey book for my birthday - looks good and even has savoury muffins - Mmm feta and olive yum!


ohhh i love savoury muffins, spinach and feta was one of my favs + or - some sundried toms in there too


----------



## Java_Jen

Oh those cakes look yummy - thanks for all the advice regarding diet by the way - it all seems to be coming together now losing roughly 2lb per week 

Your db shoulder press is very impressive - hope your week is going well with cardio and training - just heading out for morning cardio now


----------



## MissBC

EEEKKKK

I am so slack at updating

All is going well with the prep, been dieting for 6 weeks and have defo made some changes, alot leaner through the abdomen and bum is already starting to get shape to it which is nice considering this was the last thing to go last time.

Im leaner than i was last prep at this many weeks out so its looking good, shoulders/arms/hams and glutes are going to be much improved on last time.

Food is going well, diet is still the same, carb cycling seems to be again working well for me

1 hour cardio a day

training 4 times a week and the occasional extra session of cardio if it occurs.

Im sure cardio will have to be upped at some stage but for now body seems to be playing nice 

11 weeks out and im on track to hopefully look alot better than i did on stage this time last year.



Got alot going on at the mo which is stressful, had to get a few checks at hospital after finding a lil lump, we are having to move out of our flat this week, we have bought a new house, having to deal with mortgages and solicitors and just alot keeping DB and I on our toes during this prep which is not ideal but only makes ya stronger i say


----------



## smithy26

wow ive been gone 18 months and every one is competing ......... cool pics well done


----------



## MissBC

Thanks  im getting there


----------



## Greyphantom

it has been a while since we heard from ya B but with loads going on we understand... how did the health checks go?


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> it has been a while since we heard from ya B but with loads going on we understand... how did the health checks go?


yea good thanks, stressful at the time but all seems to be ok thank god... didnt need any extra stress during a prep thats for sure


----------



## Greyphantom

I hear ya B... you got any fam in Chch?? its been a hell of a time there...


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> I hear ya B... you got any fam in Chch?? its been a hell of a time there...


no i havent thank god and you?


----------



## Greyphantom

some but they are ok, houses damaged but my childrens god parents live right near the epicentre and we couldnt get hold of them for a day or so, turns out that day they were at her brothers house and just couldnt get home... so all are good... cant believe how much damage there is...


----------



## MissBC

eeeekkkkkkkkk im so slack in updating but life is pretty busy at the mo the last few weeks have gone as follows

diet

training

cardio

packing up house

diet

training

cardio

moving house

diet

training

cardio

moving into barrys mums house

diet

Getting really sick and it lasting 8 days (lost voice, chest infection and a ****IN crap cough that kept me and DB up at night)

Training

Cardio

Still living at Barrys mums house

Diet

Training

Cardio

Have fcuked my tibalis anterior tendon making cardio a BTICH

and to come in the next few weeks

Diet

Training

Cardio

packing up house

Diet

Training

Cardio

MOVING INTO OUR FIRST NEW HOUSE TOGETHER

Diet

Training

Cardio

etc etc etc for the next 9 weeks


----------



## MissBC

Fat is coming off

shape is totally different

Bum is changing shape

Shoulders are coming through

I just need to get lean enough and i think i will be in a very good place

I have a feeling increased cardio is pending and a slight change in diet to lower cals a bit

Not worried though as compared to last time this prep has been nice

I was doing 2 hours cardio and 1200 cals for about 12-13 weeks last time

9 weeks out


----------



## Magic Torch

TBH I though Baz had eaten you.....

Keep it up B, catch up next weekend x


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> *TBH I though Baz had eaten you.....*Keep it up B, catch up next weekend x


LOL he does get super hungry sometimes.... maybe i should be a little more concerned during these mananimal moments 

Yea catch up soon J, hope your diet and prep is going well so far (well 3 days in)  x


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL yeah its ok, 3rd day blues haha still only 9 weeks so cant complain, been dieting since Jan really tho (clean) so used to it!

Still can take the dog out for walks from this weekend so cardio will be more fun!


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> LOL yeah its ok, 3rd day blues haha still only 9 weeks so cant complain, been dieting since Jan really tho (clean) so used to it!
> 
> Still can take the dog out for walks from this weekend so cardio will be more fun!


hes tinnnnnnny be careful not to step on him and you wont be able to walk very fast as his lil leggies wont be able to keep up lol x


----------



## Magic Torch

MissBC said:


> hes tinnnnnnny be careful not to step on him and you wont be able to walk very fast as his lil leggies wont be able to keep up lol x


Its cool, he's been on the protein shakes


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Its cool, he's been on the protein shakes


BUFF


----------



## MissBC

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Barry and I have FINALLY booked flights back to New Zealand. I wont have been home or seen my family in almost 4 years but WE FINALLY DID IT and we are going to be back there for Christmas.... I get to show DB what a summer Christmas is all about 

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey nice one B... too bl00dy hot is what summer xmas is about... how long you going for? you a north island girl or southerner?


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> Hey nice one B... too bl00dy hot is what summer xmas is about... how long you going for? you a north island girl or southerner?


yessssssssss christmas in the summer, getting up to a house with all the doors and windows open out onto the pool, chilling outside having a champagne breakie, relaxing in the sun all day, drinking and eating all while in minimal clothing and getting a tan NOW THAT IS CHRISTMAS.......

going for just over 2 weeks  Im from auckland


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> yessssssssss christmas in the summer, getting up to a house with all the doors and windows open out onto the pool, chilling outside having a champagne breakie, relaxing in the sun all day, drinking and eating all while in minimal clothing and getting a tan NOW THAT IS CHRISTMAS.......
> 
> going for just over 2 weeks  Im from auckland


Actually that was pretty cool sitting around in a very warm place drinking a beer while there was 3 or 4 feet of snow at home (UK)... but as we have been here so long it didnt really feel like xmas... lol

a north of the bombays then... dont forget to let Baz know there is more south of them


----------



## bighead1985

Legs are looking impressive


----------



## MissBC

massive session this morning

cardio 60mins

then breakfast

then off to gym

SLDL 5 sets

Lying leg curl 4 sets

walking lunges 4 sets

hyperextension with MASSIVE squeezage of the bummage

Standing EZ bar curls

DB hammer curls

Ez bar cable curls

Skulls

close grip press

reverse push downs

Rope push downs

Ab crunches

Side crunches standing with DB

Bosu roman chair lower leg lifts

=

FECKED


----------



## MissBC

cheat meal today

HELL YES

been a hard week this week and its gonna step up for the next 8 weeks so im looking forward to this

Im yet to discuss in length with Barry but im gonna add in PWO cardio now 30mins prob on incline treadmill or cross training and maybe some stepper.

Might fine tune my workouts a bit more to get a tad more specific in the lead up

I think i might adjust the diet a bit too, i have been pretty lucky to sit about 1400 cals for the past 9 weeks so might drop them down to about 1200ish for the last 8 weeks and turn my low med and high carb cycling into just Low and High.

at the mo its this

M - low

T - med

W - low

T - med

F - low

S - high

S - low

Might take out the med days and have 2 high days like this

M - low

T - high

W - low

T - low

F - low

S - high

S - low

But il speak to the boss later today


----------



## MissBC

wellllllllllllllllllllllllll

the plan came down to one thing at a time, i have added in 25-30mins PWO cardio this week but everything else has stayed the same. I will be looking into probably doing keto for the last 7 weeks. I think i may have one last cheat meal this weekend and then thats it, keto all the way into the show. I will prob up cardio again at some stage depending on how the diet is working out. Will be a proper keto non of this modified stuff that others tend to say they are doing. under 20g carbs no matter what.

Im definately changing but im a little concerned i dont have enough time, however im going to work my hardest over the next 7 weeks and see how i come in. IF im not looking the way i want to be when i compete for the first time in UKBFF i may do a show a few weeks later (just before we go on holiday) aint NO way im getting up on stage if i dont think i have a chance of winning

I have made some wicked gains this past year and im not going to waste showing them off if im not lean enough. Unfortunately i think my body doesnt like dieting lol as its always such hard effort but its my fault really as i just gained far to much weigth post comp last time. This time i VOW to stay alot leaner, i have been thinking about getting into a bit more of the fitness modelling side of things so for that i need to be in good shape all year round. Helps that we have 2 weeks in the carribean and 2.5 weks in New Zealand so i will want to look awesome for those trips.

Dont know my weight as we dont have scales as they are all packed up from the house move but im feeling leaner and bum is slowly shrinking and i feel like POOP so it must be working


----------



## MissBC

final cheat and final day of any carbs today, pending keto diet to start tomorrow  eeeekkkkkkk

why again do we do this 

BRING IT ON

Off to gym to do Hams/glutes/ arms and cardio


----------



## MissBC

right as i sit here after having eaten pizza and now snacking on cookies and chocolate DB and i have designed the diet for the next 7 weeks and i must say ITS HORRIFIC LOL

going for keto and it looks as following

Calories

1,251

Fat 90.8g

Carbohydrate 22.6g

Protein 90.2g

my 3 chicken meals are WAIT FOR IT 50g of chcken

this is going to be a pleasurable 7 weeks but its friggen gonna work i tell ya


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

LOL bet your trying to savour as much as possible from your cheat tonight! Thats mad, will mad enough to get you shredded to the bone! All the best! Lovin the new hair colour btw, suits u


----------



## MissBC

Merat said:


> LOL bet your trying to savour as much as possible from your cheat tonight! Thats mad, will mad enough to get you shredded to the bone! All the best! Lovin the new hair colour btw, suits u


thats the plan ratty, i need to pull out all the stops now so its all about being HARDCORE im sure barry will bare the brunt of my grumpy hungry episodes but thats what makes him so amazing as he still continues to be there for me through all the sh1ttty times.

yea im loving the hair too  tis nice and different


----------



## Magic Torch

Must admit your chicken and cucumber didn't look too appealing BC......good luck tho! Its only 7 weeks!! (only lol)


----------



## Greyphantom

You and Baz are looking pretty damn good Bri... cannot wait to see you guys on stage at Portsmouth...


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Must admit your chicken and cucumber didn't look too appealing BC......good luck tho! Its only 7 weeks!! (only lol)


LOL your plain chewy turkey wasnt much better LOL

yea 7 weeks will fly by and tbh 2 days in and im not hungry or suffering to much at all...


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> You and Baz are looking pretty damn good Bri... cannot wait to see you guys on stage at Portsmouth...


Thanks GP, nice to catch up with you guys


----------



## Magic Torch

MissBC said:


> LOL your plain chewy turkey wasnt much better LOL
> 
> yea 7 weeks will fly by and tbh 2 days in and im not hungry or suffering to much at all...


The dry rice cakes set the meal off properly lol

Sure you'll come in perfect in 7 weeks B, eyes on the prize!


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> The dry rice cakes set the meal off properly lol
> 
> Sure you'll come in perfect in 7 weeks B, eyes on the prize!


lol yea they looked lush hehe

Thats the plan J.... i think with this diet plan there is no way i cant... and im defo looking better than i did this time last year so thats a plus  looking forward to us all being backstage  we better get like 7million dozen krispy kremes


----------



## LOCUST

Good to meet you and db yesterday. I loved the show it was excellent.


----------



## MissBC

LOCUST said:


> Good to meet you and db yesterday. I loved the show it was excellent.


you too... sorry i didnt chat much barrys big head was in the way and i was eating LOL (dieting = food is SO much more appealing that anything else)


----------



## MissBC

well day 3 of the diet and tbh im loving it, not hungry AT ALL between meals, feel full for longer, im not hangin out my ass like thought i would on the first few days of keto and this is proper no holds barred keto.

No squash

No diet sodas

No artificial sweeteners

No whey or protein poweders of any kind

My diet comprises of

eggs

chicken

macadamia nuts

cucumber

tomato

Udos oil

AND THATS IT  and im actually enjoying it, feel leaner already just after 2 days, if thats anything to go by and if its ease is anything to take on board this next 7 weeks is gonna bring in a whole different package that i thought i would be able to bring and il still be sane and happy 

Im sure it will come with its challenges but im going to do everything i possibly can to look like i belong on that stage (in the different class to my last show) and im gonna rock it without a doubt 

Happy tuesday to you all


----------



## MissBC

day 4 and so far so good, havent had any horrid glycogen/carb depleating feelings or extreme fatigue which is a FAB thing, im not hungry as much as i used to be on my last diet nor am i thinking about food as much. I get a little hungry just before next meal but nothing as bad as before. I feel alot leaner and feel my skin is tightening up and getting ready for action LOL

Im going to have a saturday refeed from now on for the next few weeks, no dirty cheats just a refeed but of diet proof/keto stuff. So for lunch may have a bit of a fry up, bacon eggs etc and then dinner something like lean mince burgers with cheese and bacon on top wrapped in a lettuce leaf or something along those lines, will have to think if there are any keto proof sweet things to have as my sweat tooth is always revealing itself on a sat


----------



## Tassotti

sugar-free jelly a possibility?


----------



## MissBC

Tassotti said:


> sugar-free jelly a possibility?


sugar free jelly still has carbs and its full of E numbers and presertive **** id like to try and stick to proper foods if possible but cant think of ANY sweet stuff ggggggrrrrrrr


----------



## tonyc74

MissBC said:


> day 4 and so far so good, havent had any horrid glycogen/carb depleating feelings or extreme fatigue which is a FAB thing, im not hungry as much as i used to be on my last diet nor am i thinking about food as much. I get a little hungry just before next meal but nothing as bad as before. I feel alot leaner and feel my skin is tightening up and getting ready for action LOL
> 
> Im going to have a saturday refeed from now on for the next few weeks, no dirty cheats just a refeed but of diet proof/keto stuff. So for lunch may have a bit of a fry up, bacon eggs etc and then dinner something like lean mince burgers with cheese and bacon on top wrapped in a lettuce leaf or something along those lines, will have to think if there are any keto proof sweet things to have as my sweat tooth is always revealing itself on a sat


Just thought i would chip in that maybe diet coke for sweet stuff or coke zero completley keto proof, or if your doing a depletion workout or just before a carb up the pineapple is good for me...only did keto once last summer didnt really agree with me!


----------



## DB

I've read lots that state diet drinks and foods full of sweeteners still spike insulin levels which is not ideal on a keto,

Not sure how pineapple fits into keto tbh??


----------



## MissBC

tonyc74 said:


> Just thought i would chip in that maybe diet coke for sweet stuff or coke zero completley keto proof, or if your doing a depletion workout or just before a carb up the pineapple is good for me...only did keto once last summer didnt really agree with me!


was just about to ask about pineapple????

Its carbs and sugar which is what you are to avoid in keto?

I have been so dam good and avoided all diet drinks for 4 days which for me is a MASSIVE achievement in itself. I have also not used one sweetener in my coffee.... lets just say black coffee with no sweetener is NOT that great  epsecially when you have to have it cold before cardio in the morning BARF


----------



## Greyphantom

hmmm cold black coffee... looks like its going well and youre enjoying it well enough Bri, feeling good within yourself?


----------



## MissBC

well one week down and im feeling ok....

defo noticed major changes this week in my physique though.... its weird as my body tends to wait till the last minute to actually make its changes.

I have been dieting for like 10 weeks and only noticed small changes and then this past week the waist has come in, abs are coming out, butt is leaning out and overall just looking better

Its what happened last time too, so i cant put it down soley to the keto as i was doing carb cycling last time, but it wasnt till about 6-7 weeks out i actually started to see changes.

yesterday was prob my hardest day to date exhaustion wise didnt help that i trained alot earlier so all i had in my system was 2 eggs.

Went into Barrys gym and did my hours cardio on an empty stomach then had my 2 eggs for breakfast then trained 40mins later, shoulders and triceps and abs and then 30mins PWO cardio = EXHAUSTED

felt sick all day, shattered and hungry.

Was going to try and just stick to a keto refeed (ie just more protein and fat) but i decided to just have mostly fats and protein and then a few sweet carbs. So DB and i had home made burgers and i had bacon and halloumi cheese in whole meal buns, i had a few home made chips and then some cookies to finish it off.

I felt sooooooooo much better than when i have had horrific cheats in the previous weeks and woke up this morning looking leaner than i have in a while... top 4 abs were making an appearance which was nice to see.

Plan on sticking to keto for next 6 weeks and maybe will do the same refeed next weekend and then cut out all junk for the following 4 weeks but will all depend on how i look


----------



## CharlieC25

Yo woman, glad to see everything is going well - got the wifi set up now and am starting my off season journal so I'll be free to give you love on your journal ALOT more from now on - are you ready for the love?

What about sucking a fruit pastel but then spitting the sweet out.. technically you arent eating it


----------



## MissBC

LOL here she is...... nice to have you back missy xxx

Looking forward to the loving  u better bring me my doughnuts this time or there will be trouble


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha dont worry Jay has promised Barry Krispy Kremes so there will be a nice big box for both of you - any other requests?  x


----------



## MissBC

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha dont worry Jay has promised Barry Krispy Kremes so there will be a nice big box for both of you - any other requests?  x


sweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttt 

no rank custard ones, minimal fruit ones just lots of chocolate, maple and glazed GOODNESS ones


----------



## CharlieC25

Chocolate, maple and glazed - check check check! I would cook you a cake but my skills will by no means match yours! Dont forget you promised me one of your delicious cheesecakes! I cant rememeber what I got the cheesecake for? was it having the baby? If so you are 7 weeks late - I will forgive you if you cook dinner too  xx


----------



## MissBC

all going well, just keeping on keeping on

Im placing alot more emphasis on cardio for the next 5 weeks as muscle mass is not my problem its getting lean enough so will talk to barry tonight about it.

weighed in at 66kg this morning and was 60kg on stage last time however i have gained some mass over the past year so looking to sit around the same weight on stage but hopefully a little leaner.... im definately going to be a totally different shape legs are leaner and a better shape ass is totally looking different and alot more muscle mass up top.

Fingers crossed the next 5 weeks work for me 

Few pics taken today

Quads after not having trained them for a whole year LOL










Back and Shoulder after a year trying to make them bigger  Bit lopsided though lol i was shattered and Jenny took to long to take the pic so i was struggling LOL and not the best quality too as its a bit out of focus but you get the idea


----------



## switch

I did type a few lines in a reply but for some reason I got a white screen, but I can sum up what I was sayign with oen word: WOW


----------



## tonyc74

I forgot id posted about the pineapple, it was only before the depletion work out prior to carb up so only once a week..

http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/nutrition/2156-cdk-cyclical.html

I didnt use keto sticks when i did it if i was losing weight then i was happy so possibly coke zero was kicking me out of keto tbh i wasnt fused aslonng as the weight came off


----------



## MissBC

eeeeekkkkk

well suppose i should update this as there has been a bit change in direction for me

SO alot has been happening in the last month, prepping, moving house not once but twice and then trying to get settled in the new house, work is busier and training etc was stepped up alot to prepare for Portsmouth, not to mention so many people getting sick and not just with coughs and colds.

It kinda got me thinking about life and priorities and what i really want etc. It was going to be a very hard slog to get to the stage this weekend and dont get me wrong im not adverse to hard work as last prep i managed to drop 60lbs and was doing 2 hours cardio and training from 12 weeks out however i starting asking myself why?

Why am i doing this, all this hard work and what kinda reward am i going to get at the end of it and also asked myself what i actually wanted to do with my life, how i wanted to look, what i wanted to achieve etc and tbh competing started to become further down the list that i thought.

Dont get me wrong im not ruling it out all together as i did get all excited on the weekend seeing Barry do so well and also seeing the girls that competed in my class knowing i could have probably won that class had i entered, but i cant help but think to myself how i have pretty much wasted the whole first part of this year... and for what? 20mins on stage and a trophy? Prepping is such a selfish and lonely sport, i am very lucky to have barry who obviously competes also so it makes it SOOO much easier on our relationship etc but i think you miss out on so much in life, no birthdays with mates, no dinners out with each other or friends, limited family time as usually that involves food etc etc and if you do get to enjoy those things you have to make sure its planned for a cheat day...

I feel im pretty lucky and have good genetics for muscle but my body has always struggled to drop weight and its always lead to me upping the fat burners and hammering the cardio and i dont really feel like this is the healthiest way to get lean let alone it being enjoyable when it lasts for 17ish weeks.

THing is i have always been a yo yo dieter for so many years and i have always struggled to find a nice healthy lean balance and after lots of thinking this is what i decided i needed to do first and foremost. I also started thinking about the idea of getting into the fitness modeling side of things as this requires you to be lean all year round and thats ultimately what i know will make me happy, i want to be lean all year round, pretty much not far off stage lean, or at most a few weeks of dieting to get there, not this 3-4 5 months of dieting shiz thats not what i want. None of this up and down and up and down in weight as is quite common in bodybuilding i want to get lean, stay lean and then try and make some money of it.

I realised that i dont want to be lean for a week and then post show put on weight and feel **** about myself and my body, i wanna know i look good ALL year round and that no matter what if we were to book a last minute holiday i would KNOW i would look banging in my bikini, i dont want to dread taking my clothes off cause i feel fat or not as lean as i was a month ago etc.... so all these things kinda lead me to a point where i decided against competing at Portsmouth, not all together never to compete again but i need to just focus on myself and my body and getting it lean the healthy way as thats the ONLY way i know that when i get lean i will stay lean.

So after all that waffle i have come to the decision that its operation banging bikini body smashing the fitness modeling making millions to be barrys sugar mumma lean time 

Diet is going to be structured but with a hint of leeway as that will keep me happy and normal and healthy and give me a chance to enjoy life, i will limit cheats and if i do have them i will compensate by lowering carbs and cals the next day

I am going back to normal heavy weight training, big lifts, and exercises that i enjoy

I have also introduced higher intensity cardio, im trying to get myself into running and i plan on about 30-40min steady state running in the morning and then 20mins HIT running/rowing etc post workout.

Im going to have a pretty structured diet i think but as i said if we go out for dinner im gonna go and enjoy it, not stress i have ruined everything i have achieved over the past week.

Im trying this new way for the next 5 weeks as we are going to the Caribbean on 6th June so wanna make sure i look good in my bikini and then im going to enjoy my 2 weeks away with my boy and im going to have treats but also eat good healthy meals and might even chuck in some cardio as and when we feel like it. It usually gets late afternoon thunderstorms on a regular basis so might use that time to hit the gym for a bit of cardio or a little circuit.

SOOOOO yea long post but hope it all makes sense

Wont be updating much unless there are interesting things to report but il definitely let you all know how im getting on in this quest to be lean all while living a NORMAL life.

 thats all for now, everyone be safe please


----------



## Suprakill4

Good post bc and does make you think about this life we lead. Did you just all o a sudden think this or have you been thinking this for a while?

Best of luck with it though, I hope you get that bikini body your after year round. I always say I'm going to remain lean all year but it never works for me.


----------



## Greyphantom

wow thats unexpected especially as you were looking so good and sooo close to the comp day... good luck with your new direction though Bri...


----------



## MissBC

kieren1234 said:


> Good post bc and does make you think about this life we lead. Did you just all o a sudden think this or have you been thinking this for a while?
> 
> Best of luck with it though, I hope you get that bikini body your after year round. I always say I'm going to remain lean all year but it never works for me.


Definatley does make you think about this sport and why we do it? for what?

This only really came up about 2-3 weeks ago, i just started thinking wtf am i doing.... dont get me wrong i needed to drop the weight so i dont feel like i have wasted that time but i feel that i have wasted it in stressing about the show and pushing myself to work towards something with so little reward for the effort that gets put in. I just really wasnt feeling this comp, im never saying never, maybe do portsmouth next year hopefully standing on stage next to charliec...but will just take each day as it comes and do what feels right and what makes me happy.


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> wow thats unexpected especially as you were looking so good and sooo close to the comp day... good luck with your new direction though Bri...


wasnt looking as i wanted to though, thats kinda what started this thinking of mine.

I havent lost anything or wasted time as the weight needed to go and still does so im a big step forward than i was because of the prep, i just now need to take it that next level.


----------



## Markatron

yea the legs are awsome, hope you do well


----------



## eezy1

whatever u do stay sexy =]


----------



## MissBC

Well day one of new plan yesterday consisted of a 45min run with a few spells of walking which i thought was a good effort, got back and for the rest of the day my R knee FECKING hurt, couldnt bend down, im just hoping that its just them getting used to it and they will be fine soon.

Felt battered but good post run

Then commenced MORE painting, painted for about 4 hours i think and managed to finish the hallway off TOTALLY  happy days

Barry then came home and we chilled and just relaxed. Felt guilty not doing more DIY but i just couldnt be fecked.

Today was a little sore in the legs/bum/hips doing cardio adn just did 50min fast walk as barry told me not to run every day for the first week as i will only end up injuring myself.

Going to look at this week

M - am Running

T - am ss cardio - (pm) Training and HIT rowing PWO

W - am running

T - am ss cardio - (pm)Training and HIT rowing PWO

F - am Training (pm) running PWO as i start work at 7am

S - am spin class - training and HIT running PWO

S - am ss cardio


----------



## MissBC

eezy1 said:


> whatever u do stay sexy =]


lol you want some crackers with that cheese


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

MissBC said:


> Well day one of new plan yesterday consisted of a 45min run with a few spells of walking which i thought was a good effort, got back and for the rest of the day my R knee FECKING hurt, couldnt bend down, im just hoping that its just them getting used to it and they will be fine soon.
> 
> Felt battered but good post run
> 
> Then commenced MORE painting, painted for about 4 hours i think and managed to finish the hallway off TOTALLY  happy days
> 
> Barry then came home and we chilled and just relaxed. Felt guilty not doing more DIY but i just couldnt be fecked.
> 
> Today was a little sore in the legs/bum/hips doing cardio adn just did 50min fast walk as barry told me not to run every day for the first week as i will only end up injuring myself.
> 
> Going to look at this week
> 
> M - am Running
> 
> T - am ss cardio - (pm) Training and HIT rowing PWO
> 
> W - am running
> 
> T - am ss cardio - (pm)Training and HIT rowing PWO
> 
> F - am Training (pm) running PWO as i start work at 7am
> 
> S - am spin class - training and HIT running PWO
> 
> S - am ss cardio


Intense schedule you got goin there B! But i'm liking the focus! Glad you and barry are happy in your new pad 



MissBC said:


> lol you want some crackers with that cheese


Hahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

MissBC said:


> Definatley does make you think about this sport and why we do it? for what?
> 
> This only really came up about 2-3 weeks ago, i just started thinking wtf am i doing.... dont get me wrong i needed to drop the weight so i dont feel like i have wasted that time but i feel that i have wasted it in stressing about the show and pushing myself to work towards something with so little reward for the effort that gets put in. I just really wasnt feeling this comp, im never saying never, maybe do portsmouth next year hopefully standing on stage next to charliec...but will just take each day as it comes and do what feels right and what makes me happy.


Great outlook to have. We only live once and if you dont live happy, what a waste of a lifetime!

I have never competed but can imagine it would make me extremely happy but dont know that untill i get there.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## MissBC

Merat said:


> Intense schedule you got goin there B! But i'm liking the focus! Glad you and barry are happy in your new pad


New pad is wicked ratty, coming along nicely with all the decorating


----------



## stephy

your doing 2 things i HATE!! running and spinning!!

Is there any reason you've switched to running if you dont really enjoy it that much yet? x


----------



## MissBC

stephy said:


> your doing 2 things i HATE!! running and spinning!!
> 
> Is there any reason you've switched to running if you dont really enjoy it that much yet? x


To step up the intensity, my body is not responding to lower intensity stuff as much anymore so i need to up it and burn this fat off, im hoping i can teach myself to learn to like running otherwise il have to find something else to do, im going to go on the rowing machine also and do sprints, and il give spinning a go and see how i feel, only done it once before and it wasnt to bad, aslong as you have the right instructor and the right music. Its all just going to be trial and error to find what works best and what i enjoy the most


----------



## MRSTRONG

hi great journal 

did you do the FAME show last year at the london expo ?


----------



## MissBC

uhan said:


> hi great journal
> 
> did you do the FAME show last year at the london expo ?


No i didnt

competed at the Nabba South East Area Show in Hayes


----------



## stephy

Gel seat comes in handy for spin!! haha! Id like to run more but it really hurts my hips, Skipping is my fave cardio i think, that and pad work!

Good luck with it all anyways lovely x


----------



## MRSTRONG

MissBC said:


> No i didnt
> 
> competed at the Nabba South East Area Show in Hayes


could have sworn i seen you must of been your double i remember seeing one of the girls in your pics there really tall one with long dark hair oh well keep up the great work


----------



## MissBC

stephy said:


> Gel seat comes in handy for spin!! haha! Id like to run more but it really hurts my hips, Skipping is my fave cardio i think, that and pad work!
> 
> Good luck with it all anyways lovely x


yea id love to be able to do boxing one on one as a weekly thing but wuold never do it with any of the personal trainers at my work they suck... there is a few guys at barrys work which are awesome but so hard to get over there on a regular basis


----------



## Ak_88

Could give your difficult patients a cheeky jab? :laugh:


----------



## MissBC

made some cookies and cream oreo cupcakes for my boy tomorrow when hes all done and has his second lot of WINNERS trophies


----------



## Osiiris

Mines the big one on the left


----------



## MissBC

Osiiris said:


> Mines the big one on the left


dont worry fatty you will get some tomorrow x


----------



## Osiiris

Like the way you said some and not one winning


----------



## Magic Torch

Osiiris said:


> Mines the big one on the left


Fcuk off that ones mine!! X


----------



## MissBC

Wellllllllllllllll was a nice day at Portsmouth on Sunday with more good results for my boy

So in the last 2 weeks he has bagged himself a 2nd a 1st and the overall

Im soooo proud of him but had to laugh at the food texts i got yesterday

'i have just eaten 5 doughnuts in record time'

'Gary from work has just bough me 10 more doughnuts'

I asked what he had for breakfast, his reply

'eggs on toast and 2 cupcakes'

LOL gotta love him as i then came home from work to a whole empty box of HEROS chocolates bar the 3 he didnt like 

I cooked him a nice dinner of chicken, spicy garlic mushrooms, grilled toms and lots of home made paprika wedges. SAY WHAT a diet dinner the day after he finishes dieting lol but its soooo yummy. (then he had 2 more cupcakes  )

Anyway enough about him, all is well this end, started my running mission last monday, as i said about cardio is increasing to higher intensity stuff to really lean out and streamline my physique and i do think alraedy its working.

With regards to the running i really want to lean to enjoy it but i have hated running my entire life. Dont get me wrong im quite fit, training and low intensity cardio fit but not higher intensity stuff and its fitness and mind over matter that has stopped me in my tracks when running in the past and when i started last monday, however today i RAN THE WHOLE WAY ROUND MY RUNNING ROUTE, started running for the first time last monday, was running about 45mins but stopping about 6-8 times for about a min or 2 of walking but today i ran the whole thing.... was well impressed with myself  30mins done time to increase the time. Will just try and do a little more each day and see how i go.

So i now know i can run on the roads with a few good hills for 30mins, dont get me wrong it wasnt super fast but a steady pace as i was really trying to concentrate on relaxing, my stride and breathing etc.

Legs are leaning up nicely compared to how thick they were this time last year on stage, they just looked wrong imo as they were not in proportion so i havent trained them in a year and now im running so they should lean out nicely which Barry said they are after i sent him a pic this morning.

Just need to loose the bum wobble and i reckon i will look not to bad 

Food is food, trying to not pay to much emphasis on it and just relax, eat when im hungry with some structure and then alow a few treats in there at times.

Planning for sort of something like this

Eggs on toast

Shake with strawberries

Chicken salad or chicken vege

and then what ever we are having for dinner



Easy and cause it will prob sometimes be lower in cals there is a small allowence for a few treats in there 

Happy, healthy and not complicated

Just how my body needs to be


----------



## MissBC

Did a horrific cross fit workout today cause barry told me to lol 

SO this is all with NO REST inbetween at all

21 chins

21 thrusters with 8kg DBs x 2

21 ab roll outs

15 chins

15 thrusters with 8kg DBs x 2

15 ab roll outs

9 chins

9 thrusters with 8kg DBs x 2

9 ab roll outs

OMFG i was breathing like a biatch and shattered after lol but i liked it

Hard work but its short and sweet and i think its going to be a big part of how i train now, training is going to be hard and fast with minimal rest and a few heavier big lifts in there on occasion


----------



## DB

Nice work on the crossfit workout mwahahah 

It will defo help bring down the BF whilst stimulating the body enough to hold onto muscle mass

Boom


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Nice work on the crossfit workout mwahahah
> 
> It will defo help bring down the BF whilst stimulating the body enough to hold onto muscle mass
> 
> Boom


i hurt all over yesterday and today and its ur fault gggrrrrr xx


----------

